#ubuntu-no 2011-03-28
<SlimG> Jeg har 5 fungerende disker fra et RAID5 array på en HP Smartarray kontroller. Jeg har ikke tilgang til kontrolleren, er det mulig å montere disse diskene med mdadm?
<Berge> Hva mener du med ikke tilgang?
<SlimG> Jeg har den ikke
<SlimG> fysisk
<Berge> Men du vil at den skal eksponere enkeltdisker?
<Berge> HP SmartArray-kontrollerne er for øvrig ræl fra ende til annen.
<SlimG> det er bare snakk om en nødløsning så jeg får lest ut noen filer uten å måtte kjøpe en egen smartarray for kun dette formålet
<Berge> Da må du antagelig laste ned http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/servers/proliantstorage/software-management/acumatrix/index.html og krangle masse.
<Berge> Vent, du har et array over diskene som er laget med kontrolleren?
<SlimG> ja
<Berge> Da kan du på ingen måte montere dem med mdadm.
<Berge> Da har du møtt den flotte maskinvare-RAID-veggen.
<Berge> Syndtristleit. Men prøv verktøyene fra HP, kanskje de kan redde noe.
<Berge> Men jeg må poffe.
<Berge> *poffe*
<SlimG> takk for info Berge, så slipper jeg å kaste vekk for mye tid på mdadm knoting
<Berge> mdadm kan ikke bruke andre RAID enn sine egne.
<Berge> Det gjelder iofs. for alle RAID-løsninger.
<Kagee> faaaaaaaaaaaen
<Kagee> hildenae@hildenae-laptop:~$ sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/opera.list *
<geirha> Jaja, flaks at du har backup(?)
<Kagee> ofc .... not
<Kagee> mapper og skjulte filer overlevde. jeg lagrer lite viktig rett på ~ så jeg tror ikke jeg har mistet noe uopprettelig
<geirha> Jaja, se positivt på det. Nå har du mer ledig plass.
<SlimG> hehe, heldigvis har du jo alltids recovery verktøy for slikt
<SlimG> photorec virker grei
<Mogget> Jeg har et problem som jeg ikke kommer meg rundt.
<Mogget> Jeg har en server med to nic. eth0 med lokal ip-adresse og eth1 med ekstern ip-adresse.
<Mogget> jeg kan pinge den eksterne ip-adressen og internet ip-adressen.
<Mogget> jeg kan koble meg til ssh og se på sider på apache serveren gjennom lokal ip, men når jeg prøver å gjøre det med ekstern ip så kommer aldri pakkene fram
<Mogget> Så, jeg kan gjøre alt gjennom lokal ip-adresse, men ikke med ekstern ip-adresse. 
<Mogget> noen som kan tenke seg hva som forårsaker dette?
<Kagee> apache er satt til bare å lytte på intern eller brannmur blokkerer innkommende på ekstern ?
<Mogget> Dette gjelder for ssh, apache etc
<Mogget> Jeg kjønner det ikke, maskine svarer pent på pings, utgående trafikk og innkommende som er kjent tillater den
<Mogget> men ikke nye innkommende som er noe annet enn ping
<Mogget> Her er en litenoppdatering. Det fungerer å koble til ssh på eksterne og interne link så lenge man er på det internet netverket.
<Mogget> men ikke utenfor.
<Kagee> ... brannmur ?
<Kagee> router ?
<Mogget> dette er maskiner som IT-tjenesten har satt opp på en virtuell server så det skal ikke være noe brannmur på disse her.
<Mogget> i tilleg hvios de har gjort det så kjønner jeg ikke hvorfor siden vi skal sette opp lastbalanserere sammen med apache på disse maskinene.
<Kagee> kan jeg kjøre sshd på flere porter på samme interface?
<Berge> Ja, men du mener egentlig på samme IP-adresse.
<Berge> Mogget: Med lokal IP-adresse, mener du RFC918-adresse?
<Berge> Mogget: Har disse tjenestene startet på nytt siden eth1 fikk adressen sin?
<Berge> Mogget: Når du sier at pakkene aldri kommer frem, mener du faktisk det? Har du tcpdump-et på intefjeset og sett om de kommer?
<Mogget> Berge: jeg er usikker på hva et rfc918 adresse er, gi meg noen minutter så skal jeg sjekke om den har fått det.
<Mogget> jeg rebootet denne maskinen istad just in case, men det hjalp ikke.
<Mogget> og nei har ikke tcpdumpet. Jeg prøver ut det og ser om jeg får noen idè utfra det.
<Berge> Mogget: RFC1918 definerer ikke-rutbare IPv4-adresser, som 10.0.0.0/8 og 192.168.0.0/16
<Berge> Sjekk med netstat -nlp om prosessene lytter på IP-adressene.
<Mogget> ip-adressen er rutbar. Vi har fått tre ipadresser som skal brukes til eksterne linker.
<Mogget> tcp        0      0 128.39.143.90:80        0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      3887/perl
<Berge> Du snakket om to interfjes.
<Mogget> grunnen til at det står perl er fordi jeg install perlbal som balancer, denne har jeg nå testet og vet fungerer ved hjelp av sshtunnel.
<Mogget> Berge: mhm.
<Berge> Ok, her ser du at perl (av alle ting) lytter på port 80 på 128.39.143.90.
<Berge> Den svarer ikke, ser det ut til.
<Mogget> mhm
<Berge> Men den sender heller ikke RST.
<Berge> Hva sier iptables -L -n -v?
<Mogget> der har vi greia som gjør dette litt bleh.. alle de virtuelle serverne som hostes på våres skole har fått iptables fjernet av en eller annen grunn :(
<Berge> uh
<Berge> Er dette Jons verk?
<Mogget> Berge: sannsynligvis ikke.
<Mogget> en som heter kyrre tror jeg.
<Berge> Du kan ikke fjerne iptables fra en Linux-distribusjon, egentlig. Det er ganske essensielt.
<Mogget> gi meg to sekunder så skal jeg sjekke litt her.
<Berge> Kyrre Begnum?
<Berge> Men ja, jeg vet hva problemet er, fwiw.
<Berge> For du når 128.39.143.90:80 fra andre maskiner i nærheten?
<Berge> Men ikke fra Internett?
<Mogget> mhm
<Mogget> bingo
<Mogget> eller jeg når maskiner fra alle virtueller på samme boks. 
<Berge> Sånn for å være vagt pedagogisk: På en maskin du ikke når den fra, prøv tcptraceroute 128.39.143.90 80
<Mogget> fikk en klassekamerat til å ssh inn fra en av hans maskiner og dette gikk også fint.
<Berge> Hvor står klassekameratens maskin?
<Mogget> den er på samme server. zimbu har 7x14 virtuelle maskiner som vi bruker i et fag.
<Berge> zimbu?
<Mogget> zimbu er en server som drifter alle disse maskinene.
<Berge> å.
<Mogget> mellom min gateway her på hybelen så skjer det ingenting inntil jeg får svar fra min balancer maskin
<Berge> Det sa meg ca. ingenting.
<Berge> Gjorde du som jeg foreslo?
<Mogget> http://pastebin.com/EgZUwLWX
<Berge> Vel, gjør det fra et mindre bastardisert nett.
<Mogget> der fikk du meg til å le.-
<Mogget> skal vi sjå.
<Berge> For å hjelpe litt: http://dpaste.com/526382/
<Berge> Ser du problemet?
<Mogget> gatewayen for skolen våres?
<Mogget> hopp 7
<Berge> Ja.
<Mogget> Kan jeg få lov til å bruke din output til å bevise for IT-tjenesten at de må få fikset dette for meg?
<Berge> For sammenligningens skyld: http://dpaste.com/526383/ er vanlig ICMP-traceroute.
<Berge> Mogget: Jada. Dette er fra maskinen cirkus.samfundet.no, på 129.241.93.17
<Berge> Mogget: Og: Fiks IPv6 til maskinen din i samme slengen.
<Mogget> Berge: JEg har bare satt opp et lokalt nett her inne med min filserver som gateway. Jeg er litt redd for å begynne med IPv6 da jeg har relativt lite kunnskap om det.
<Berge> Tenk på det som IPv4, bare med flere adresser og autokonfigurering (-:
<Mogget> hehe. Jeg får ta meg tid til å sette opp IPv6 på dette netverket. Jeg må jo uansett lære meg det en eller annen gang.
<Mogget> men det virker for meg som overkill for mitt hjemmenetverk.
<Berge> Feil tankegang.
<Berge> IPv6 er et must uansett.
<Mogget> Berge: Tusen hjertelig takk for hjelpen.
<Berge> np
<Berge> Jeg fakturerer bare HiG for øvingstimer. (-:
<Mogget> haha! 
<Kagee> O_O
<Mogget> ugh dette blir mer og mer frustrerende.
<Mogget> Berge: gateway til HiG skal stenge de pakkene.
<Berge> Mogget: Da gjør den jo jobben sin.
<Mogget> Disse "eksterne" ipene skal fungere internt på campus, ikke utenfor.
<Mogget> mhm, men jeg får fortsatt ikke kontakt med min balancer.
<Berge> Jeg vet fortsatt ikke hva du mener med balancer og fra hvor du ikke får kontakt.
<Mogget> Jeg har 7 maskiner som alle har en intern ip-adresse ala 10.0.0.x. fire av disse har en ekstern ip-adresse som fungerer her inne på campus. Interne og eksterne ip-adresser er konfigurert likt på alle maskiner og fungerer på alle maskiner unntatt på den maskinen som jeg skal ha en lastbalanserer på.
<jo-erlend> haha. Jeg fikk nettopp epost fra Evelyn Maria Vasquez Mendoza <emvasquezm@unal.edu.co> Subject: (no subject) Body: You have 750,000.00 Pounds In BPO Promo . Provide NAMES ADDRESS
<Berge> Mogget: Argh, brannalarm. Kommer tilbake.
<Mogget> Eneste forskjellen er at den loadbalanseren
<Mogget> Berge: ok
<Mogget> Berge: den eneste forskjellen mellom de fore maskinene som har et eksternt interface og ip adresse er at ipadresse og interface for den maskinen jeg har problemer med er lagt til i etterkant.
<Kagee> ipkolisjon?
<Mogget> Da skulle man jo få et problem internt på zimbu og skulle man ikke?
<Berge> Som sagt, prosesser begynner ikke å lytte på IP-adresser som er lagt til etter at programmet er startet (i alle fall ikke generelt sett).
<Mogget> Jeg har restartet maskinen og kjører nå faktisk en benchmark mot den ipadressen internet i netverket.
<Mogget> så jeg vet ipadressen er reel.
<Kagee> heg tror ikke det er det han sier
<Mogget> er bare så teit måten jeg må gjøre denne benchmarkinga bare for å bevise at perlbal fungerer.
<Berge> Benchmark?
<Berge> Jeg henger som vanlig ikke med. (-:
<Berge> Det er bedre om du kan komme med det «ip a s» sier, f.eks.
<Berge> Og netstat -lnp
<Mogget> jeg må kjøre autobench og argumentere for valg av instillinger mot en balanser som fungerer, men jeg har ikke en balanser som fungerer så jeg må bare skrive at jeg har lagd en ssh tunnel for å få denne dataen
<Mogget> skal vi se. da begynner vi med fakta.
<Berge> Helst det (-.
<Berge> Begynn alltid med det mest grunnleggende når du feilsøker.
<Mogget> http://pastebin.com/Gze4QTnE
<Mogget> netstat
<Berge> ok, så perl lytter på 128.39.143.90:80 og 127.0.0.1:16000.
<Mogget> mhm, den lokale vet jeg fungerer for jeg kan telnette til den og kommandere perlbal
<Mogget> sammen med port 80 også så lenge jeg gjør det internt her.
<Berge> mm. Hva sier «ip a s»?
<Mogget> Går litt tregt her akkurat nå.
<Mogget> http://pastebin.com/nNTtZgrk
<Mogget> ip a s
<Berge> Ok, da har jeg oversikt. SÃ¥, hva er problemet?
<Berge> Forresten kan du kanskje gi meg en ip r s også.
<Mogget> http://pastebin.com/xAXfeyBY
<Berge> Du har to default gateways.
<Berge> Hvor av én er 10.0.0.1, som helt sikkert ikke ruter noe til Internett.
<Berge> Uansett får pakkene feil source address.
<Berge> At dette tryner, tror jeg fint på.
<Mogget> ...
<Berge> (-:
<Mogget> ...
<Mogget> jeg vet jo dette!
<Berge> åh
<Berge> Vel, det var ikke det du sa! (-:
 * Kagee slaps Mogget 
<Mogget> unskyld. kan jeg bare få fjerne den ene default gatewayen og se hvordan dette fungerer?
 * Mogget hides in shame..
<Mogget> det verste er at det er ikke mere enn to uker siden jeg kom opp i en lignende situasjon med en medelev.
<Berge> Ja, det kan du.
<Berge> ip route del default via 10.0.0.1
<Berge> Spørsmålet er hvordan du satte opp interfjesene.
<Berge> Hvordan ser /etc/network/interfaces ut?
<Mogget> Berge: jeg hadde definert to default gateways, en for hver interface i interface fila.
<Berge> Mogget: Hvordan tenkte du det skulle fungere?
<Mogget> slettet 10.0.0.x gatewayen og restartet netverk
<Mogget> Berge: spørsmålet er vell at jeg ikke tenkte og bare copy-pastet slidsa fra forelesening.
<Mogget> og bam så fungerte det.
<Berge> Mogget: Og hva har du lært av det? (-:
<Mogget> Berge: To default gateways fungerer dårlig og bruk hode!
<Berge> (=
<Berge> (Det verste er at du kan sette opp to default gateways og det kan fungere. Men da må man tenke en del mer.)
<Mogget> Berge: Takk, jeg setter pris på det.
<Berge> Stort sett er det en feil. I alle fall i IPv4.
<Mogget> Kanskje jeg får forståelse for det når jeg skal ta Jons fag til høsten.
<Mogget> akkurat nå så er jeg bare lettet. Jeg har jobbet med dette problemet i en uke.
<Mogget> byttet balancer sw for å se om det var balancer som lagde feilen etc.
<Kagee> Mogget: du har ikke spurt foreleser etter hjelp og har kranglet med det en uke ?
<Mogget> Kagee: jeg spurte ham og fikk denne beskjeden: jeg har ikke en anelse om hvorfor denne feilen forekommer.
<Mogget> jeg spurte ham idag faktisk.
<Berge> Hvilket fag har Jon?
<Mogget> Netverksadministrasjobn og sikkerhet tror jeg faget heter.
<Berge> ah
<Berge> For øvrig kan du fint fortsatt ha andre problemer, altså. (-:
<Mogget> jojo, men så fort jeg fjernet den gatewayen så ble servern mere responsiv og ting bare automagisk fungerer :)
<Berge> (-:
<Mogget> da har jeg lært meg noen nye verktøyer idag også. 
<Berge> ip er definitivt din venn på Linux.
<Mogget> jeg bruker som oftest ifconfig, men ser jo at den kan gi litt mere spesifik informasjon
<Berge> ifconfig er utdatert.
<Berge> Og har masse rare greier. Den må emulere flere IPv4-adresser per interfjes, f.eks.
<Mogget> mener du eth0:{1,2} osv.?
<Berge> Ja.
<Mogget> jeg har slike på linode slicen min. syns det er ok å jobbe med egentlig.
<Berge> Det er bare et hack fra Linux for å maskere at den egentlig fint takler flere IPv4-adresser per interfjes.
<Berge> ip er mye griere.
<Berge> greiere
<Berge> ip address add 10.0.0.2/24 dev eth0
<Berge> F.eks.
<Mogget> mhm
<Berge> Og den er helt IPv4/IPv6-agnostisk.
<Mogget> så man burde venne seg til ip istede for ifconfig?
<Berge> Så ip addr add 2001:700:fee:faa::1/64 dev eth0 funker også.
<Berge> Ja.
<Berge> Du kan også styre link-ting:
<Berge> ip link set up dev eth0
<Berge> Eller ip link set mtu 1428 dev eth0
<Mogget> kult.
<Mogget> merker det har skjedd litt for mye idag til at hode mitt takler det bra. 
<Berge> (Og den har fin tab-fullføring i zsh d-: )
<Mogget> for mange revelations på engang.
<Mogget> haha
<Berge> http://dpaste.com/526413/
<Berge> Det er «ip addr <tab>»
<Berge> Det er faktisk veldig kjekt.
<Mogget> Ja har sett litt slike ting i det siste. la merke til at git og svn autocompleter for meg ting som shell egentlig ikke burde vite om.
<Berge> Hvorfor burde ikke skallet det?
<Berge> Det er jo kjempegreit.
<Mogget> hvordan skal den vite hva slags parametere programmet kan ta?
<Berge> Det vet skallet.
<Berge> dpkg -L zsh | grep complete
<Kagee> _det_ er nyttig 
<Berge> Hvilken det?
<Kagee> men det er ganske nytt, er det ikke? 
<Kagee> tabcomplete på programmer
<Berge> Nja, fire-fem år?
<Berge> zsh er ganske nytt som skall går.
<Berge> bash har diltet etter etter hvert.
<Mogget> jeg ble positivt overasket første gangen bash gjorde det for meg. 
<Mogget> kjønte bare ikke hvordan den fikk det til.
<Berge> zsh er mye flinkere.
<Mogget> hvordan er zsh opp mot bash?
<Berge> Mye bedre.
<Mogget> jeg bruker bash og er fornøyd med. Har aldri hatt noe behov for å skifte egentlig.
<Berge> d-:
<Kagee> mye flinkere
<Berge> Kjør zsh, så får du en fin wizard for å konfigurere.
<Berge> zsh har dessuten tetris. Du kan ikke argumentere mot et skall med tetris.
<Mogget> haha :P
<Mogget> *installere zsh*
<Kagee> this shell has tetris. your argument is invalid.
<Mogget> disapoint
<Mogget> tetris fungerer jo ikke.
<Mogget> oooh nice
<Mogget> man kan tabbe igjennom alle valgene dersom det du har skrevet ikke beskriver spesifikt et objekt
 * Mogget tester å sette zsh som default terminal inntil videre.
<SlimG> humm.. esx later som den lager partisjoner uten problemer, og kan ikke montere partisjoner med ext[2-4] uansett hvor den er laget, inklusiv om den er laget på esx selv ... *kosepå qemu, kvm og libvirt*
<Mogget> Kagee: deilig å være hjemme?
<Mogget> hvorfor er du hjemme egentlig?
<Kagee> Mogget: mormor fra nordnorge er på besøk
<Mogget> kos :)
#ubuntu-no 2011-03-29
<pider> får ikke koblet til bluetooth på asus bærbar,  noen tips?
<citoyen> bruk kabel? :P
<pider> noen som har greie på bluetooth her? får ikke koblet til, kjører ubuntu 10.10 64 b, ny asus laptop:-/ 
<comradekingu> koble til hva via bluetooth?
<Kagee> pider er en spørranes kar
<Kagee> han gir ikke så my detaljer, men å spørre, det kan han
<Mogget> pider: Du må være mere spesifik. Vi har ikke ikke mulighet til å stille diagnose eller vite hvordan løse problemet ditt uten mere informasjon.
<Mogget> Hva er det du bruker til å koble til med bluetooth, til hva er det du skal koble bluetoothen til osv.
<pider> Får opp ikonet og klikker på brukervalg, får beskjed om å slå på bluetoth, se bilde : http://bildr.no/view/853077
<pider> men ingen ting skjer
<Mogget> pider: Og du er sikker på at din laptop har bluetooth innebygd og at du har aktivert den fysisk på maskinen? Mange laptopper har fysiske brytere for å slå på bluetooth på maskinen.
<pider> kjører dual boot og virker på windows (kona bruker den!), ny maskin:ASUS X52JV 15.6" HD GeForce GT540,Core i5-480M,4GB RAM,640GB HDD,DVD±RW,kamera,BT.
<pider> finnes ikke noen av og på knapp som jeg kan finne
<Mogget> ok, kan du åpne en terminal og skrive lsusb og se om du finner referanser til bluetooth enheten i den teksten som kommer ut?
<Mogget> Min kunnskap på akkurat dette er litt begrenset, men skal prøve så godt jeg kan.
<pider> den er vel ingen usb-greie, men her er :per@per-loftstova:~$ lsusb
<pider> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 046d:c019 Logitech, Inc. Optical Tilt Wheel Mouse
<pider> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<pider> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<pider> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 13d3:5130 IMC Networks 
<pider> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 13d3:3304 IMC Networks 
<pider> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<pider> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Mogget> ok, prøv "hcitool scan" og se om den finner noe der.
<pider> dmesg:[   20.017100] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.15
<pider> [   20.017128] NET: Registered protocol family 31
<pider> [   20.017129] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
<pider> [   20.017132] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized
<pider> per@per-loftstova:~$ hcitool scan
<pider> Device is not available: No such device
<pider> mer dmesg:[   21.695943] Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.14
<pider> [   21.695945] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
<pider> [   21.700003] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3
<pider> [   21.700006] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast
<pider> [   21.703156] Bluetooth: SCO (Voice Link) ver 0.6
<pider> [   21.703159] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized
<Mogget> jeg har det jeg trenger. prøver bare å finne ut hvor du må legge inn data for å initialisere den enheten
<pider> ok, fint
<Mogget> pider: ifølge en side her så kan det hende at bluetooth daemon ikke kjører enda du har bluetooth ikonet osv. kan du prøve "sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart" og se om dette fungerer? eventuelt gi meg feilmeldinger som kommer
<pider> fortsatt ikke noen endring og ikke noen feilmelding heller
<Mogget> Dersom det ikke hjelper i det hele tatt så kan du høyreklikke på blåtann ikonet, velge configure der.
<Mogget> Hvis din bluetooth er støttet så skal den komme opp i en liste der.
<pider> ikke opp noe  config når jeg høyreklikker og får bare opp viduet som ber meg om å slå pa bluetooth
<Mogget> hmm.
<pider> har slått på bluetoothen i windows også, slik den er på der
<Mogget> mhm.
<Mogget> pider: ifølge en side her så har bluetooth støtten til ubuntu blitt veldig dårlig etter at man oppgraderte bluez pakken fra versjon 3 til 4.
<Mogget> Det kan hende at du ikke får brukt den enheten.
<pider> har forsøkt å installere blueman, men med like dårlig resultat
<Mogget> Kan uikke du komme tilbake litt senere når de litt mere erfarne brukerne kommer hjem fra jobb, kanskje de kan hjelpe deg bedre enn meg.
<pider> ja, jeg må lage ferdig middagen til kona kommer hjem også, ellers takk for hjelpen!:-S 
<Mogget> Ingen årsak :) enda det ikke hjalp mye.
<SlimG> Fikk en autogenerert epost fra domeneshop med detaljert liste over filer på webhotellet med skadelig kode og hvilke nettsteder (wordpress, phpmyadmin, drupal etc.) som er utdaterte, noen som vet hvilket verktøy de bruker for å finne skadelig kode i nettsider?
<jo-erlend> domeneshop gjør det sikkert? :)
<xt> SlimG: det finst noko opensource som gjer det der, men trur ikkje den er så bra
<xt> den domeneshop brukar er eigenutvikla
<pider> jeg prøver igjen, forsøkt tidligere i dag! Får ikke til å koble til bluetooth på min nye laptop: ASUS X52JV 15.6" HD GeForce GT540,Core i5-480M,4GB RAM,640GB HDD,DVD±RW,kamera,BT. Får bare dette vinduet her og ingen ting skjer: http://bildr.no/view/853077
<pider> SlimG: takk for hjelpen med skjermdriveren!
<SlimG> pider: ?
<pider> SlimG: du hadde et godt forslag om at jeg skulle installere den nyeste versonen av nvidia skjermdriver og det løste problemet mitt med svart blinking nåe jeg bytta skrivebord osv... Takk:-S 
<pider> noen skriveleifer her..
<SlimG> ah, bare hyggelig :)
<pider> men nå er altså problemet blåtann, den vil rett og slett ikke! :-O 
<SlimG> En mulighet om du har innebygget blåtann er at den har en hardware-bryter som slår av/på blåtann adapteret eller blåtann antennen
<pider> Finner ikke noen av og på bryter, kjører dual boot (kona vil ha windows!!?) og der finnes blåtannen og funker og erskrudd på
<SlimG> pider: set etter hva den evt. standard innstillingen i BIOS er satt på, også kan du se om det finnes en tastekombinasjon (fn + F2 f.eks.) som slår av/på blåtann
<SlimG> mulig han har funnet knappen for wifi nå ... :)
<pider> nå er jeg igjen her, datt ut litt
<pider> når jeg klikker på bluetooth-ikonet står det tre valg Bluetooth:På (skravert) / Slå av Bluetooth og Brukervalg. Når jeg trykker Brukervalg kommer dette bildet opp: http://bildr.no/view/853077 trykker på Slå på Bluetooth og ingen ting skjer.
<pider> Det skal være "Bluetooth På" (er ganske ferk på forum)
<pider> fersk!
<Malin_> hm...
<Malin_> desverre har jeg ikke bluetooth på min maskin
<Malin_> kan det tenkes at man kan slå bluetooth av og på fra tastaturet også? At den er avslått der?
<Malin_> slik en også kan skru av og på wifi, webcam osv fra tastaturet?
<pider> kan skru av wifi med tastene, men det er ikke noen tast for bluetooth
<pider> dmesg gir dette:   25.871217] Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.14
<pider> [   25.871220] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
<pider> [   25.939518] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3
<pider> [   25.939520] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast
<pider> [   25.994752] Bluetooth: SCO (Voice Link) ver 0.6
<pider> [   25.994754] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized
<SlimG> pider: Bruk pastebin (pastebin.com f.eks.)
<pider> ok
<pider> dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/586977/
<SlimG> ser helt ok ut i mine øyne
<pider> og http://paste.ubuntu.com/586978/
<pider> har reinstallert bluetooth-programmet også
<pider> prøver litt på internasjonale forumet også
<pider> Et annet problem er webcam viser bilde oppned!  Har googlet litt men fant ikke noe som jeg forsto noe av....
<SlimG> aff, egenfail, kjører find www -type f -exec sed -i s/gammeltpassord/nyttpassord/ på offentlig webhotell ... facepalm
<Mogget> SlimG: det er tillat å gjøre facepalms en sjelden gang iblant.
<SlimG> hvordan får jeg egentlig byttet passord med sed og find, uten at passordet vises i prosesslisten?
<Mogget> jeg har ved flere tilfeller skrivd passorde mitt på diverse kanaler :P
<Mogget> SlimG: så lenge det er noe som du kjører i consoll så får du vell ikke gjort det, men du kan jo lage en liten app som bare gjør den jobben internet.
<Mogget> da vil brukere som kjører ps se at du kjører den lille appen istede.
<Mogget> Du kan heller ikke kjøre det i script for bash o.l. vil jo kjøre eksterne programmer i scriptet som egne processer.
<Mogget> Noen som har en anelse om hvordan en process kan få tilgang til et annet process sine pages i minne?
<Mogget> Eller er dette helt utelukket siden hver process får sitt virtuelle område?
<SlimG> humm... jeg ser det kjøres endel andre prosesser på denne serveren, ser den faktisk sladder passord fra ncftp og mysql i prosesslisten, synd den ikke støtter passordlignende strenger :)
<Mogget> i mysql så må man jo ikke skrive passord inn dersom man har det definert i en lokal config fil eller velger å skrive det inn ved aksess til tabeller.
<Mogget> litt usikker på de andre der.
<SlimG> de skriver faktisk inn passordet som parameter, og det blir sladdet med ***
<Mogget> wow nice
<SlimG> løser det med å montere den med sshfs, og vente litt ekstra lenge
<Mogget> ok :)
<jo-erlend> uh... Er det ikke meningen at se.wikipedia.org skal være svensk? 
<SlimG> sverige har vel sk, har de ikke?
<Kagee> svjeg ror de ligger på sv
<Kagee> huskt at wikipedia sorterer på språk, ikke land
<Kagee> du har rett i at landskode til sverige er se
<SlimG> Kagee: hvordan foklarer du da no.wikipedia.org? :)
<Kagee> lang historie
<Kagee> månedslange diskusjoner mellom nb og nn
<SlimG> hva er problemet egentlig, nb har nb, nn har nn, begge er underlagt landet no
<Kagee> siden du kontrer med no, så kotrer jeg med nn.wiki og nb.wiki
<Kagee> no.wiki er re
<Kagee> er untaket som bekrefter regelen
<SlimG> nb.wiki forwarder til no.wiki, akkurat nok til å irritere meg til en annen hudfarge
<Kagee> mm
<Kagee> lange diskusjoner. ingen vant, status quo med nb som peker til no besto
 * SlimG snakker ikke på bakgrunn av noe språkdebatt, bare irriterende at vi har ISO som vi velger å overkjøre av ukjent årsak
 * SlimG liker system
<Mogget> Kagee: har du erfaring med dokuwiki? Satte det opp på domenet mitt idag, men sliter litt med noen topics
 * SlimG elsker docuwiki
<Mogget> Etter å ha opprettet wikien og laget brukere etc, hvordan oppretter jeg første generelle emne som f.eks. RC og deretter fly under dette?
<Mogget> Jeg bare slenger det ut her siden folk bruker det :P
<SlimG> Mogget: gå til http://sidendin.com/sidenduvillage
<Mogget> det fungerte veldig dårlig
<SlimG> hva skjer?
<Mogget> jeg får beskjed om at filen/mappen ikke eksisterer.
<SlimG> og da skal du kunne trykke på "create"
<SlimG> (forutsatt at det er docuwiki som forteller deg at filen/mappen ikke eksiterer)
<Mogget> det er det ikke 
<Mogget> The requested URL /testing was not found on this server.
<Mogget> http://wiki.moshwire.com/testing
<Mogget> ah nå ser jeg det.
<SlimG> ah, jeg tok for gitt at du hadde korte URLer, humm
<Mogget> http://wiki.moshwire.com/doku.php?id=RC
<Mogget> jeg må bytte ut det etter id= med det jeg vil lagre :)
<SlimG> Mogget: Vil anbefale deg å bruke url rewrite om du har muligheten -> http://www.dokuwiki.org/rewrite
<SlimG> da blir ikke doku.php?id= biten synlig
<Mogget> ok
<Kagee> Mogget: spør slim eller fishy
<Mogget> Kagee: jeg fant ut av det nå :)
<Mogget> men logget slimg av? jeg får ikke tabbet ham
<Kagee> ja :-p
<Mogget> noen ganger så er det litt teit å ikke ha muligheten til å se log on/off
#ubuntu-no 2011-03-30
<SlimG> Noen som vet hvorfor jeg får forskjellige resultat med "echo apple | md5sum" i bash, og "md5(apple)" i php?
<Kagee> newline, antagelig?
<Kagee> echo -n apple | md5sum
<Kagee> 1f3870be274f6c49b3e31a0c6728957f
<Kagee> echo apple | md5sum
<Kagee> 30c6677b833454ad2df762d3c98d2409
<SlimG> der ja, veldig fint å vite for fremtiden, takk Kagee 
#ubuntu-no 2011-04-01
<blaamann> http://www.uninett.no/sommerjobb-i-uninett
<blaamann> Kanskje aktuelt for noen ^
<kjes> Se om jeg kan få hjemmekontor hele tiden der kanskje? :-D Bare ta den sammen med den vanlige jobben
<kjes> Søknadsfrist: Mandag 28.mars
<kjes> kanskje ikke så aktuelt for noen?
<Sakarias> hehe
<Sakarias> er jo bare å tilbakedatere? :P
<pider> har ny ASUS X52JV, webcam viser bilde oppned, noen som vet hvordan jeg kan fix det?;-) 
<Kagee> :-/
<Kagee> weird
<Kagee> hvilket program bruker du for å vise bildene? Eller er det opp-ned i flere programmer ?
<pider> har forsøkt flere, alle viser oppned bilder, har nå llert inst
<pider> installert cheese
<pider> og fortsatt oppned
<pider> er et kjent problem for det finnes en del på nettet når jeg googler det, men ofte er løsningene for kompliserte eller så funker de ikke.....
<Kagee> lenker ?=
<pider> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=724486
<pider> har forsøkt denne, men funker ikke http://radu.cotescu.com/flipped-images-ubuntu-webcam/
<pider> I made it!!!!!http://techieboycdo.blogspot.com/2010/08/fix-upside-down-or-inverted-webcam-on.html
<pider> ja ja i empathy er den forsatt oppned
<jo-erlend> hvordan håndterer man unntak i en PyGTK widget? Webkit tryner jo konstant, nærmest. 
<jo-erlend> jeg er ikke akkurat glad for at mozilla kutter ut gtkmozembed, for å si det sånn. Webkit har vært en gigantisk skuffelse. 
<jo-erlend> men nå er det vel bare Trident og Webkit som gjelder, så da er det vel bare et spørsmål om tid før Mozilla er helt ute av spillet, regner jeg med. 
#ubuntu-no 2011-04-02
<bpx03> Hi, I've got a very unusual problem, my uncle has lot a credit card and unfortunately I cannot find any contact number to bank to get touch with them. Could anyone please visit the  http://sbm.no website and give me some phone number where I can call to block a card? Thanks in advance
<Berge> Call +47 22 21 40 55 from abroad to report lost cards issued by Sparebanken Møre.
<Berge> (08989 from within Norway.)
<Berge> (https://www.sbm.no/default.aspx?menu=77)
<bpx03> Thank you very much Berge! really appreciate
<Berge> No problem. Btw, you can call VISA Norway and report lost VISA cards at +47 81 50 05 00..
<Berge> …and +47 70 11 33 00 for general contact with SBM.
<bpx03> Brilliant, thx again Berge (case closed) 
<maxjezy> hej kära grannar!
<maxjezy> någon som bor i bergen här?
<jo-erlend> :)
<maxjezy> :)
<brik> det regnet så mye der at jeg flyttet
<citoyen> maxjezy: jepp
<maxjezy> citoyen, coolt!
<maxjezy> är det svårt att hitta boende där?
<maxjezy> har lite planer på att flytta till norge igen
<kjes> maxjezy: Jeg bodde der et år, var i hvert fall helt greit å finne bolig der da.. (2008)
<maxjezy> kjes, greit!
<maxjezy> flyttar nog till hösten
<maxjezy> har hört att sommaren inte är så bra i bergen
<maxjezy> mycket regn och så
<kjes> pøh, sommeren er fantastisk i bergen!
<kjes> men det er lite vinter, så når høsten kommer er det regn frem til våren 
<maxjezy> greit
<maxjezy> jag hatar vintern
<maxjezy> snö = devil
#ubuntu-no 2011-04-03
<Malin_> noen som veit om det er mulig å ordne så empathy åpner opp et innkommende samtalevindu? Slik at en slipper å lete i kontaktlista etter kontakten som blinker?
<Malin_> med åpne mener jeg at den da kommer inn i samme vindu som en eventuellt annen kontakt, men i egen fane
<Malin_> slik pidgin fungerer
 * Kagee så aldri tilbake etter at han begynte med bitlbee
<Malin_> Kagee, nei, bitlbee er fin den, men syntes det blir litt slitsomt i lengden å ha spesielt msn kun tekst-basert, når noen maser om cam, osc
<Malin_> *osv
<jo-erlend> Malin_: jeg lurer på om det kanskje funker hvis du skrur av "vis innkommende meldinger i meldingsmenyen".
<Malin_> ah, jeg kan prøve
<Malin_> om det gjør det, kan jeg eventuelt bruke empathy framfor pidgin :)
<jo-erlend> sier du fra? Sånt er kjekt å vite.
<Malin_> skal teste det nå :)
<Malin_> ja.... hm.. det bare blinker enda
<jo-erlend> hmm. Vel. Si fra hvis du finner ut av det? Jeg skal legge meg. Jeg er stuptrøtt. 
<Malin_> Det dukker opp i vindu nå
<Malin_> men problemet er at det også blinker i status-saken helt til man trykker der, selv om man ikke trenger det mer, på nye innkommende vel og merke
<Malin_> Ah, du får sove godt :)
<Malin_> nattiklem :)
#ubuntu-no 2012-03-26
<Kagee> Kjøres ting i samme crontabfil sekvensielt, seriellt eller paralellt?
#ubuntu-no 2012-03-27
<geirha> Du mener hvis jobber skal kjøres samme minutt?
<geirha> Antagelig i paralell. Enkelt å teste, bare lag to jobber som gjør noe ala  sleep 10; date > /tmp/test1  til hver sin fil
<geirha> Og se om de sluttet 10 sekunder i fra hverandre eller omtrent samtidig.
<RoyK> http://karlsbakk.net/fun/mennermenn.png
<RoyK> Kagee: tror det tolkes serielt og startes parallelt
<RoyK> plarlallallellt
<RoyK> wtf
<RoyK> noen her som har sett ubuntu tilsynelatende boote kjernen riktig og så sprette inn i initramfs?
<[ZyteX]> yes
<[ZyteX]> dessverre så husker jeg ikke hva som var feil eller hva som løste problemet..
<RoyK> tror jeg fant det
<RoyK>  
#ubuntu-no 2012-03-28
<SlimG_> Jeg har en 100BASE-TX <-> 100BASE-FX mediaconverter med 1310NM. Betyr det at den kan kommunisere over både singlemodus og multimodus fiber?
<SlimG_> Jeg ser dokumentasjonen for 100BASE-FX sier multimodus, men jeg har en slik boks her som påstår at den klarer singlemodus, så jeg lurer på om det kún er bølgelengden på lyset som bestemmer hvilken modi-kabel som fungerer
<jo-erlend_> http://browserquest.mozilla.org/ <-- artig HTML-spill.
<jo-erlend_> jeg skjønner ikke helt hvorfor Gnome driver med sånn navneforvirring.
<jo-erlend_> Epiphany har for eksempel skiftet navn til Gnome Web, men kommandoen er fortsatt epiphany. Og Palimpsest har skiftet navn til Gnome Disks, men du bruker fremdeles palimpsest for å kjøre det. Trodde de hadde lært av Gnome Fallback-fadesen. Tydeligvis ikke.
<Kagee> fallback?
<Kagee> gweb. gdisks. gfallback.
<Kagee> kde-inspirert?
<jo-erlend_> hmm? De skiftet navn på Gnome Panel til Gnome Fallback. Samme program. Samme kommando. Skapte _stor_ forvirring uten å ha noen lyse sider, såvidt jeg kan se.
<jo-erlend_> det er helt greit at de kaller det Gnome Web og sånt. Det er altfor mange kreative navn i FOSS-verdenen, som ikke på noen måte beskriver noe som helst. Men da må de skifte navn. Ellers splitter de erfarne og uerfarne brukere, som fører til redusert kunnskapsspredning.
<jo-erlend_> jeg kaller det for eksempel "palimpsest", men i Ubuntu og Gnome vises det som "Diskverktøy". Det betyr at jeg må passe på hva jeg sier og hvem jeg sier det til. Det problemet har riktig nok blitt mindre i Unity enn det var i Gnome Panel, men likevel.
<jo-erlend_> bbl
<geirha> Vel, kommandoen kan ikke skifte navn over natta. Folk kan ha brukt kommandoen i skript og lignende, og slikt vil brekke. Må i det minste ha en overgangs periode der palimpset og gnome-disks er samme kommando, og anbefale folk å bruke den nye.
<geirha> *overgangsperiode
#ubuntu-no 2012-03-29
<Kagee> apps i spotify for linux. litt forsinket, men vi er ikke glemt ^_^
<Sakarias> Er det noen som faktisk bruker de "appsene" ?
<Kagee> jeg bruker last.fm sin, har ikke sett på noen andre
<pider> installert ubuntu 11.10 på Dell Inspiron 1018 for en venn, får ikke wifi til å virke.anyone got a solution on this problem: "wifi disabled by hardware switch" Har googlet og gjort allt, har installert ny driver også, Help!
<Sakarias> pider: er wifiknappen på baksiden av dell-boksen på? (vet ikke om dell har det lenger, men de hadde det før)
<pider> Den har en wifi-knapp på tastaturet, men virker ikke!
<Kagee> pider: eventuelt Fn+F2, som ser ut til å være wifi-knappen
<Kagee> indeed. Selv med Fn, går jeg ut ifra ?
<Sakarias> tidligere dell'er hadde også en fysisk bryter på baksiden også
<Sakarias> i tillegg til fn+f2
<pider> har prøvd Fn+F2 også, dette er en Dell Inspiron mini
<pider> og kjøpt i Ungarn
<Sakarias> http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/software-os/f/3525/t/19352306.aspx
<pider> har forsøkt denne "
<pider> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lexical/hwe-wireless" men virker det ikke
<Kagee> før jeg går - "virker ikke" er en ubrukelig feilmelding.
<pider> finner ikke siden for å laste ned
<pider> prøver å kjøre "sudo -E make clean modules ", men får make:*** No rule to make target 'clean'. Stop"
<pider> kyssingen skulle ikke være der da
<pider> må gå nå :-(
#ubuntu-no 2012-03-30
<Hans_Henrik> etter jeg gjikk fra 10.10->11.04->11.10, så ble pakken "libmysqlclient-dev" borte, jeg trenger den pakken, og når jeg skriver "apt-get install libmysqlclient-dev" så for jeg error: libmysqlclient-dev : Depends: libmysqlclient16 (= 5.1.61-0ubuntu0.11.10.1) but 5.1.61-2~dotdeb.0 is to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Hans_Henrik> noen ide om hvordan jeg kan installere libmysqlclient-dev ?
<geirha> Høres ut som du har lagt til en PPA som har andre mysql-pakker
<geirha> Viser «apt-cache policy libmysqlclient-dev»  noen kilder som ikke er ubuntu.com?
<geirha> evt. apt-cache policy libmysqlclient16
<Hans_Henrik> nei, bare securty.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Hans_Henrik> og archive.ubuntu.com *
<geirha> for libmysqlclient16 også?
<Hans_Henrik> ja
<geirha> merkelig, hvor kommer den dotdeb-versjonen fra da mon tro?
<geirha> Kan det være du har installert den fra en separat deb-fil?
<Hans_Henrik> nei tviler på det
<geirha> Jeg ville prøvd å avinstallere libmysqlclient16 og så installere den igjen, men du risikerer at den avinstallerer en haug med andre pakker i samme slengen.
<Hans_Henrik> apt-get remove mysql-server* mysql-client* mysql* libmysql*;apt-get clean;apt-get autoclean; apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client libmysqlclient-dev;
<Hans_Henrik> den siste komandoen fik denne feilmeldingen: Aborting downgrade from (at least) 5.5 to 5.1. If are sure you want to downgrade to 5.1, remove the file /var/lib/mysql/debian-*.flag and try installing again. dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-5.1_5.1.61-0ubuntu0.11.10.1_amd64.deb (--unpack):     subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Hans_Henrik> hmm
<Hans_Henrik> for den feilmeldingen når jeg: apt-get install mysql-server
<jo-erlend> det var en relativt deilig oppgradering gitt! Gikk fra en 1.9MHz tokjerne til en 2.8GHz sekskjerne. Merker forskjell på det. :)
<Hans_Henrik> det høres ut som en betydlig oppgradering ja :p
<Hans_Henrik> nå har jeg gjort: apt-get -f remove mysql* libmysql* ; ingen errors så langt
<jo-erlend> jepp. Nesten så det er morsomt å sitte og se på system monitor. ;)
<Hans_Henrik> så: apt-get install mysql-server, og får: Unpacking mysql-server-5.1 (from .../mysql-server-5.1_5.1.61-0ubuntu0.11.10.1_amd64.deb) ... Aborting downgrade from (at least) 5.5 to 5.1. If are sure you want to downgrade to 5.1, remove the file /var/lib/mysql/debian-*.flag and try installing again. dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-5.1_5.1.61-0ubuntu0.11.10.1_amd64.deb (--unpack):  subprocess new pre-inst
<Hans_Henrik> status: 1 //error
<Hans_Henrik> noen ide om hva jeg kan prøve nå?
<jo-erlend> tja.. Har du prøvd å slette den flag-fila?
<Hans_Henrik> nope
<jo-erlend> det er jo tipset du får i feilmeldingen, så jeg ville ha prøvd det først. Eventuelt bare flyttet den til et annet sted.
<Sakarias> ta backup av databasene dine
<Sakarias> tror ikke degradering fra 5.5 til 5.1 er så lurt
<Sakarias> er en grunn til at det "flagget" er der
<Hans_Henrik> vell,det var ingen degradering, mysql-serveren var allerede fjernet; og det gjikk greit etter at jeg fjernet flag-filen
<Hans_Henrik> nå trenger jeg php5-mysql pakken, og får error:  php5-mysql : Depends: php5-common (= 5.3.6-13ubuntu3.6) but 5.3.10-1~dotdeb.1 is to be  installed.
<Sakarias> høres ut som du har fått inn noe tull
<Sakarias> hva har du i /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<Hans_Henrik> igjen, disse problemene oppstod når jeg gjik fra 10.10 -> 11.04->11.10  :p
<Hans_Henrik> umm,
<Hans_Henrik> sakarias: den "mappen" er helt tom
<Sakarias> det er fint, og du har ikke noe fancy i /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Hans_Henrik> http://pastebin.com/2CSfdbj3
<Hans_Henrik> ikke som ikke er commented-out
<Sakarias> du har hatt dotdeb pakker
<Hans_Henrik> umm.. lite newlines-problem med ssh og putty og cat, håper jeg
<Sakarias> programet pastebinit er fint :)
<Sakarias> pastebinit <filnavn>
<Hans_Henrik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/907319/
<Sakarias> engang i tiden har du dyttet inn pakker fra dotdeb, er det som kuker det til for deg nå
<Hans_Henrik> umm.. ok, aner ikke hva det betyr
<Hans_Henrik> umm, jeg installerte x11vnc via en deb-pakke
<Sakarias> dotdeb har nyere pakker enn det ubuntu har, til LAMP-stuff. så det at repoet er disablet, gjør at du får pakkekonflikter
<Hans_Henrik> oh, "http://packages.dotdeb.org" den ja
<Sakarias> mhm
<Hans_Henrik> wups, det var noe som hosteren hadde lagt in (afaik), og som ble disabled når jeg gjik til ny versjon av ubuntu..
<Sakarias> enable den igjen vil kanskje løse problemene dine
<Hans_Henrik> er det mulig jeg kan bare enable den igjen og prøve?
<Hans_Henrik> ja skal prøve det
<Sakarias> fjern # og sudo apt-get update osv osv osv
<Hans_Henrik> apt-get remove mysql* libmysql*;apt-get update;apt-get install php5 php5-mysql phpmyadmin mysql-server mysql-client libmysqlclient-dev              ; ingen errors ^^
<Sakarias> pass godt på den phpmyadmin installasjonen din...
<Sakarias> de finner høl i den støtt og stadig... så sperr den godt ned
<Hans_Henrik> hmm ok; må gå nå, takk for hjelpen
<Sakarias> bare hyggelig
#ubuntu-no 2012-03-31
<RoyK>  
#ubuntu-no 2012-04-01
<malin> denne var jo fin... hihi http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/eyewear
<jo-erlend_> mhm.
<jo-erlend_> «So simple you can see right through it»
<jo-erlend_> hw sin er jo best i dag. Jeg hadde nettopp våknet og ventet på min første kaffekopp da jeg leste den, så jeg gikk jo fem på. :)
<hjd> Flere som har fått varsel fra freenode om ny privacy policy?
<hjd> Og Xubuntu da...
<Kagee> jeg gidder ikke lese slik i daga
<Sakarias> hjd: jau, men websiden var utilgjengelig :P
<hjd> Sakarias: http://freenode.net/privacy_change.html ? Laster da for meg.
<Sakarias> det bare evigheter, så jeg fant på noe annet å gjøre, og glemte den helt :P
<hjd> slashdot ser ikke ut til å ha noe ennå, men de venter vel til USA våkner...
<jo-erlend_> Første April er jo en veldig god dag for webben, synes jeg. Det får folk til å tenke seg om to ganger før de tror på det de leser.
<Kagee> jeg mener jeg så en på slashdot...
<jo-erlend_> alltid morsomt med ting som trer i kraft 31. April. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg tenkte at jeg skulle prøve Windows 8. Så jeg lastet det ned og startet det i vbox. Men det ber om en nøkkel. Hvordan får jeg den? :)
<Sakarias> på websiden du lastet ned windows 8
<Sakarias> mener jeg
<jo-erlend> heh... Nei, det var ikke noe der. Derimot fant jeg den i FAQ.
<jo-erlend> en ting er i hvertfall helt sikkert... Windows har ikke sjanse til å konkurrere mot  Ubuntu når det gjelder installasjonen. Utrolig treigt og kjedelig. Tydelig at de ikke trenger å gjøre noe godt førsteinntrykk.
<Sakarias> og det siste man fikser i et OS, er installeren :P
<Sakarias> http://blog.netbsd.org/tnf/entry/prettifying_the_netbsd_console
<jo-erlend> tja. Den versjonen jeg installerer nå, er jo en forhåndsvisning. Jeg ville gå ut fra at det var ment som en apetittvekker. Dette er jo som å få servert en stor bolle med fiskepinner før middagen blir servert.
<Sakarias> men fiskepinner er da nam
<Kagee> what?
<Sakarias> <--- liker fiskepinner
<Kagee> fiskepinner er ok
<jo-erlend> jada, men ikke så veldig spennende. :)
<Kagee> om man er sulten så...
<Sakarias> fiskepinner med remulade, koktepoteter og nykål... nom :)
<Kagee> men så liker jeg mat litt for godt
<jo-erlend> hehe
<Sakarias> Kagee: det synes på oss begge :P
<Kagee> Sakarias: du gjør meg sulten og gir meg vann i munnen
<Sakarias> Kagee: over fiskepinner? :P
<Kagee> med remulafe, poteter og nukål, ja
<jo-erlend> det jeg har sett hittil får meg nesten til å tro at dette er en aprilsnarr.
<Kagee> men det kan ha noe med å gjøre at jeg ikke har spist frokost enda
<jo-erlend> alt gir meg følelsen av å installere NT4.0 eller noe sånt.
<Sakarias> ah... NT4.0 :) siste OSet jeg kunne å installere uten å slå på skjermen :)¨
<Kagee> lastet fu den ned i dag?
<jo-erlend> Kagee, nei :)
<jo-erlend> det er en uke eller to siden.
<Kagee> da tviler jeg
<jo-erlend> haha
<jo-erlend> det der er det mest jalla opplegget jeg har sett på _lenge_.
<Kagee> do tell?
<jo-erlend> «Download device software on metered connections. Turn this off to help prevent extra charges» <-- Hæ?
<jo-erlend> jeg klarer ikke å finne ut hvordan man avslutter programmer i det hele tatt, for eksempel. Og absolutt _alt_ krever at jeg logger meg på hos Microsoft. Du får ikke lov til å installere programvare uten å logge deg på, selvom programvaren er gratis. Da får du bare beskjed om at kjøpet ikke kunne bli gjennomført «for some reason».
<jo-erlend> og det å bruke horisontal rulling som primærnavigasjon er jo i seg selv en katastrofe. Er det noe som er irriterende, så er det jo horisontal rulling.
<jo-erlend> og jeg skjønner ikke en dritt av meldingene i programmene, rett og slett... «Allow switching between recent apps». On/off. Hva betyr det?
<Kagee> høres "always running"-i ut
<Kagee> ikke last ned driversoftware når du er tilkoblet tilkoblinger der du betaler pr megabyte
<jo-erlend> mhm. Det er jo forsåvidt pent å se på.
<jo-erlend> jeg har fremdeles ikke klart å finne ut hvordan jeg kan se to programmer samtidig.
<jo-erlend> hehe, de har fått inn fin pinball. :)
<Atluxity> Hei folkens
<Atluxity> Jeg leter etter noen som kunne tenke seg å presentere Ubuntu 12.04 på neste medlemsmøte (10.april) til Norwegian Unix User Group
<Atluxity> kjentfolk her også gitt, *vinke til Brumle, Kagee og Sakarias*
<hjd> God kveld, Atluxity :)
<hjd> Det høres jo definitivt interessant ut hvis vi kan tromme sammen en presentasjon (og finner noen som kan holde den)
<Atluxity> Mer detaljer om det praktiske; vi har møtene vår hos HiOA ved Holdsbergs plass i Oslo, pleier å starte kl 18:30 og ha ca 1 times presentasjon. Dersom man holder seg innenfor 1 time så er det god sjanse for å få vist seg på Frikanalen (vanlig TV-sending). Presentasjonen blir altså filmet, streamet live og gjort tilgjengelig med fri lisens i åpne formater i ettertid
<Atluxity> det er også aktuelt å prate om mer enn selve bare releasen, etter hva jeg forstod av mailingliste-arkivet så var det et arbeid pågående med å bygge opp det norske teamet som et team?
<Kagee> Atluxity: o/
 * Kagee bruker Xubuntu, så føler seg ikke _helt_ kallet
<Atluxity> ingen bryr seg om hva du bruker
<Atluxity> så lenge du klarer å snakke overbevisende om noe annet
<Atluxity> :)
 * RoyK installerer gentoo på Kagee sin maskin og løper
#ubuntu-no 2013-03-25
<IvarB> stille.....
<Mathias> jepp
<IvarB> jøss, null aktivitet her i HELE dag
<IvarB> mandag ja
<sigurdga> ferie for mange
#ubuntu-no 2013-03-26
<Mathias> mistenkelig stille her idag
<Mathias> forbereder folk seg på tg?
<RoyK> nope
<Mathias> RoyK: du får spille litt sc5 med meg :P
<RoyK> nope...
<Mathias> :(
<Mathias> men morsomt at ea skriver "Last ned Origin for PC", de har jo ikke en linuxversjon engang!
<hjd> Du får sende de en epost ;)
<Mathias> får gjøre det :P
<Mathias> også morsomt når de spør om du har pc eller mac
<Mathias> de=andre plasser
<jo-erlend> Mathias, det er ikke morsomt. Det er trist.
<jo-erlend> men det skjer jo som kjent enormt mye på det området for tiden, så vi får smøre oss litt med tålmodighet.
<jo-erlend> hæ? I følge bokmålsordboka, er ikke "gjenytelse" et ord. Hvorfor ikke? Jeg mener... Det er vel det? :) http://www.nob-ordbok.uio.no/perl/ordbok.cgi?OPP=gjenytelse&begge=+&ordbok=begge
<RoyK> jo-erlend: skjer det egentlig "enormt" mye på den fronten for tida?
 * RoyK trodde 99% av spilla ikke kom for linux, uansett om Steam er porta
<jo-erlend> strømmer inn spill hele tiden nå.
<RoyK> ok
<f00f> jeg ser at de anbefaler world of goo
<f00f> det er et nytt og spennende spill
<RoyK> har hørt det samme
#ubuntu-no 2013-03-27
<Mathias> kommer inn nye spill hele tiden på steam ja, og humble bundle
<Mathias> noe som er superkult
<geirha> The Room var stilig
<RoyK> http://efn.no/kodemus/kodemus.html
<f00f> mer galskap
<RoyK> f00f: heh - og hva er det som ikke er galskap? deg selv?
 * RoyK kaller god litteratur for klokskap, ikke galskap
<f00f> ikke godt å si
<RoyK> eller koser du deg med fifty shades of grey?
<f00f> nei, den var så god at jeg leste hele på en kveld
 * RoyK mumler noe om asberger og f00f og andre idioter
<jo-erlend> såså...
<RoyK> tror jeg statuerer et eksempel: FAEN
<Mathias> EA is a biatch
<hjd> NÃ¥ er ikke dette kanalen for tilfeldig banning.
<hjd> "This is abuse, argument is down the hallway"
<RoyK> hjd: om du skal ta opp bannetemaet på denne kanalen, får du ta det med gudene
<Solskogen> noen bash-guruer som er våkne?
<Solskogen> jeg vil exportere en variabel i et script som skal altså være tilgjengelig for subshell, men skal ikke exporteres utenfor funksjonen. er det mulig?
<Solskogen> hadde håpet at "export local foo=bar" hadde fungert, men den gang ei.
<olebrom> du kan nullstille variabelen før avslutting, det kan være jeg ikke tar problemstillingen.
<olebrom> kan du cut´n´paste eksempelkode...
<Solskogen> du forstår det helt rett - håpet mitt var å ungå å nullestille
<olebrom> exit koder er mulighet, men begrenset til et tall...
<olebrom> Videre, avhengig av hvordan scriptet startes, vil variabelen forsvinne når programmet er ferdig...
<f00f> du kan sende verdien av variabelen til subshellet på mange forskjellige måter
<f00f> men problemstillingen din virker jo veldig snål
<geirha> med subshell, mener du (...), eller bash -c '...'?
<f00f> hva er det du prøver å oppnå?
<Solskogen> har noen variabler som ikke skal være tilgjengelig i funksjonen bar() selv om funksjonen foo() har blitt kjørt (funksjonen foo() deklarerer disse variablene)
<geirha> og bar blir kjørt av foo?
<Solskogen> nei
<f00f> har du grunnleggende forståelse for funksjoner og scopes?
<geirha> da er det ikke noe problem. Bare gjør variablene i foo lokale. ''help local''
<Solskogen> /det/ vet jeg
<geirha> samme med bar i grunn
<Solskogen> abre er i foo så vil det kjøres noen andre skript som jeg gjerne vil at variablene skal være tilgjengelig i
<geirha> abre?
<pineappler> God kveld! Bra nett her på TG :)
<geirha> Solskogen: uansett, hvis du deklarerer de variablene som lokale i bar, vil de være tomme i bar
<f00f> de blir ikke globale bare fordi du kjører et script fra funksjonen som deklarerte dem lokale
<f00f> så enten forstår vi ikke problemet ditt, eller så har du egentlig ikke noe problem
<f00f> :p
<geirha> Solskogen: En liten snippet som viser problemet hadde vært nyttig
<carestad> er det fremdeles trøbbel med 802.11n med Intel-driverne i Ubuntu eller Linux generelt? noen som vet?
#ubuntu-no 2013-03-28
<Mathias> noe interessant som skjer i verdenen her da?
<Malinux> ja, i år er det året linux kommer på desktoppen for fullt.
<Mathias> Malinux: det burde det
<geirha> Samme som i fjor med andre ord :)
<Mathias> i år snikinstallerer vi ubuntu på maskinene
<Malinux> geirha: ja :)
<Malinux> Mathias: ja. det blir det nå. Representantene fra Hackergruppen "Ubuntu på alle maskiner",  som installerte Ubuntu på alle maskinene til den Amerikanske regjeringen hadde alle sympatier med den Ubunturadikale Mark Shuttleworth
<Mathias> :P
<f00f> hehe
<f00f> året for linux på desktoppen ja
<f00f> det har man vel sagt i over ti år nå, om ikke mer
<Malinux> f00f: noe sånt :)
<f00f> 2013 er året for nintendo på desktoppen
<geirha> evt. Amiga
<Malinux> :D
<Malinux> Amiga-OS ?
<IvarB> linux er på desktoppen er død, lenge leve linux på desktoppen - ellerno
<Malinux> men hvorfor skal jeg bry meg med hva folk har på desktopen? :)
<IvarB> hvis det er nakenbilder av deg, bryr du deg da ? :P
<IvarB> ok, etter å ha lest igjennom hva jeg skrev en gang til så kan det virke litt creepy, beklager Malinux
<pineappleTG> vepsen min gikk tom for ram
<Mathias> :(
<Mathias> IvarB: ikke bare litt creepy
<Mathias> pineappleTG: din myr
<Mathias> http://pastebin.com/bWVDyEju
<Mathias> høhø
<Malinux> hm, tid er som en i den tråden påpeker relativ, så den kan nok tweakes
<pineappleTG> Mathias: faen a, ikke mobb
<pineappleTG> :P
<Mathias> må mobbe windowsbrukerne
<Mathias> jeg bruker det nå og holder på å rive hodet av noen
<Mathias> maskinen min er ikek kraftig nok til en windowsvm som kjører simcity
<pineappleTG> Sitter inne på TG nå. skulle vist være gjennomgang av windows 8 nå på sceba
<pineappleTG> scena*
<Mathias> drep de
<pineappleTG> Vil ikke i fengsel! :-(
<Mathias> ok, gi de noe giftig og fjern advarslene
<pineappleTG> Men tanken var god
<pineappleTG> hehe
<Mathias> la windowsen fikse det
<Mathias> burde være ulovlig å lage papphus
<Mathias> ser jo ut som det er jordskjelv
<pineappleTG> jasså?
<Mathias> musikk vet du
<pineappleTG> hehe
<pineappleTG> Nå er stynivået ganske lavt faktisk
<pineappleTG> støynivået*
 * Mathias forsvinner inn i simcity-verdenen
<pineappleTG> :P
<lolcat> hei
<Mathias> hoi
<lolcat> kan noen pastebinne locales filen sin?
<lolcat> Mathias: gogogo
<Mathias> er ikke i ubuntu nå og orker ikke ssh'e inn på vepsen/craptopen
<pineappleTG> Har med en projektor, men den var ikke lyssterk nok til å lage noe greie bilder i taket :P
<Mathias> kjøp de som takler avstander på 200-300 meter :p
<Mathias> kjører du bare projectm
<Mathias> så har du disko
<pineappleTG> hehe, de er vel ikke billige?
<pineappleTG> :P
<pineappleTG> Kunne lage litt lysshow på gulvet alikevel dog :P
<Mathias> tja
<Mathias> aner ikke hva de koster men regner med de er svindyre
<pineappleTG> Spurt om å låne en av de som rigger scena
<Mathias> :P
<pineappleTG> heh, har lite å gjøre nå, sitte og coope litt
<Mathias> du får spille simcity med meg!
<pineappleTG> :P
<pineappleTG> Kanskje jeg skal kjøpe meg en ssd og legge windows på den
<pineappleTG> For gamingens skyld
<pineappleTG> når scena holder tyst, så er det noen ved sien av som tyner volumet
<pineappleTG> siden*
#ubuntu-no 2013-03-29
<pineapplr> god dag
<Mathias> mrn
<geirha> oge
<RoyK> gddgn
<IvarB> aftn
<Mathias> tror det er på tide å kjøpe noen nye solbriller
<lolcat> du er her og Oo
<Mathias> jeg er overalt
<Mathias> john1? ja?
<RoyK> Mathias er en orm, infiltrerer alt han kommer over, eller prøver, men ingen er visst r00ta så langt :D
<Mathias> ^^
<Mathias> RoyK: vi deler en kanal eller to på efnet
<RoyK> http://xkcd.com/1191/
<Mathias> men så var det å finne ut hvorfor dropbox ikke vil laste fortere opp enn 400-500-ish kbyte/s
<RoyK> Mathias: wireshark?
 * RoyK har slitt med tilsvarende med crashplan
<Mathias> Uploading 514 (386.3 kB/sec, 27 hours left)
<RoyK> konkluderte til slutt med at CP er fullt av dritt med tanke på opplastingshastighet
<Mathias> funker ubert om jeg strekker kabel
<Malinux> strekker kabel direkte til dropbox? lan? :P
<Mathias> nei, strekke kabel til routeren
<Mathias> får som regel lastet opp på 2,1-2,2-ish mbyte/s
<Mathias> men dropbox hater meg og vil laste opp gjennom sirup
<RoyK> Mathias: sikker på at du ikke bare har konfa nettet ditt litt dårlig?
<Mathias> jau
<RoyK> tenkte først på en wifi-kanal med mye trafikk, men du er vel pokkerivold ute på vidda?
<Mathias> er et par andre wifi her
<Malinux> om det er finnmarksvidda, så blir vel wifi-signalet jamma av alle radiosenderene som er hekta fast på rein og annet som lever oppi der
<Mathias> men de kjører på 1 og 3 iirc
<RoyK> heh - det går vel ikke på 2,4GHz
<Mathias> kanal*
<RoyK> kjøres det på 2,4GHz? vanlig 802.11G?
<Mathias> jepp
<Mathias> men kan fortsatt laste opp på full guffe
<Mathias> er kun dropboxen som sliter
<RoyK> trådløs rein!
<Malinux> ja, trådløse rein er veldig praktisk, så slipper man kabelsalat når de går og beiter i flokk
<Mathias> reinløs tråd!
<RoyK> prøv å lage en wireshark-dump av trafikk mot dropbox på henholdsvis tråd og trådløst
<Mathias> Malinux: http://xkcd.com/1192/ sånn du kommer til å gjøre?
<Mathias> hmm, så var det å finne ut hvorfor den ene serveren ikke vil boote
#ubuntu-no 2013-03-30
<kilonux> hei! Greie på Lubuntu og powerpc (ibookg4) her?
<kilonux> finner ikke flashplayer
<hjd> kilonux: Hei, vet det var noen her inne som også brukte ppc, men ser ikke ut som h*n er her nå.
<hjd> Skummet gjennom Launchpad-sidene for adobe-flashplugin og flashplugin-installer, men jeg ser bare i1386- og amd64-versjoner dessverre... :/
<hjd> Ser ut som om Adobe har sluttet helt å lage versjoner for ppc.
<geirha> får vel prøve gnash, da
<kilonux> geirha, ja får vel det da
<kilonux> ingen idé å prøve tar.gz fra adobe, altså?
<kilonux> hjd,  ja ja, som onker'n sier
<kilonux> gnash var allerede installert, Youtube og dailymotion funker ikke.
<kilonux> Merkelig, for når jeg testet live cd før install, fungerte det...
<hjd> kilonux: for youtube, sjekk http://www.youtube.com/html5. Kan spille av mesteparten av videor med html5 video, så bør funke direkte i nettleseren din uten noen tillegg.
<hjd> Høres veldig rart ut hvis det fungerte med live cd. Da er det jo tydeligvis mulig på en eller annen måte.
<kilonux> hjd, jeg tar en titt
<Solskogen> kilonux: flash på en så gammel ppc tar vel knekken på en så gammel maskin.
<Solskogen> jeg mener, flash på en i7 er jo drepen til tider.
<Mathias> Solskogen: jau
<Solskogen> usikker på om du kan kjøre morphos på ibook g4.
<Solskogen> det fungerte som ei kule på macmini-en min
<Solskogen> har ikke sett makan til hvor raskt det var til å boote - på tross av at det var på så gammel hw (og 5400rpm disk!)
<Mathias> lurer fortsatt på hvorfor serveren ikke vil starte
<Mathias> tror jeg får trø ut til uteboden men en tv under armen
<Mathias> med*
<Mathias> ser jo ut som en innbrudstyv, lol
<Solskogen> hah! jeg har opplevd noe lignende
<Solskogen> tror det var i 1998
<Solskogen> jeg og kompisen min pakker bilen midt på natten
<Solskogen> pakker til TG
<Solskogen> så kommer politiet kjørende forbi
<Solskogen> De måtte overbevises ganske grundig
<kilonux> jeg har en informasjon om at gnash kan youtube hvis man blokkerer cookiesen deres, det har jeg gjort
<kilonux> men det funker ikke, og da så jeg i preferensene i Firefox (beklager, har fransk maskin) og finner ikke gnash knytta til flash videoer
<lolcat> kilonux: kan du ikke bare brukte html5?
<kilonux> lolcat, jeg mente jeg har den inne, men er ikke sikker på hvordan det gjøres
<lolcat> Men er ikke gnash grusomt a bruke? Jeg spiller av html5 i html og sa spiller jeg av resten i vlc
<kilonux> hvordan bruker jeg html5, da?
<kilonux> eller- hvordan skal jeg gå fram?
<lolcat> fjern flash, gaa inn paa youtube.com klikk paa en film som stotter html5 (de fleste)
<Mathias> btw, blir det en ubunturekke på tg til neste år? :P
<lolcat> Hvis ati slipper brukbare drivere :P
<RoyK> hva er den g4-en klokka på?
<RoyK> Solskogen: hehehe
<RoyK> lolcat: kan vlc spille youtube?
<lolcat> Ja
<lolcat> open network stream, put in youtube adressen, voila
<Malinux> Mathias: lol
<Mathias> Malinux: uteboden eller?
<Malinux> uteboden?!
<Mathias> hva var det du lollet av?
<Mathias> i neeeeeeed to know
<Malinux> Mathias: den xkcd-vitsen
<Mathias> åååja
<RoyK> Malinux: hvilken?
<Mathias> http://xkcd.com/1192/
<RoyK> likte http://xkcd.com/1191/ bedre
<Mathias> RoyK: når malin skal kommunisere med folk vet du
<Malinux> RoyK: ja, den liker jeg godt :D
<Malinux> også
<Malinux> Mathias: men du tror jeg kommuniserer med folk som hun i 1192? Kanskje det er måten å sjekke nerder på? :P
<Aeyoun> Det var labert oppmøte her inne i påsken.
<Malinux> ja, folk har vel bedre å gjøre antar jeg :)
<Malinux> ikke alle da.... <---
#ubuntu-no 2013-03-31
<Aeyoun> Bedre? Enn det her? Pff.
<Malinux> :p
<RoyK> noen som vet om en fin lyddings som kan stå mellom wifi og forsterkeren? tyøe
<RoyK> type virtuelt lydkort
<RoyK> (offtopic, kanskje, er på mac her)
<IvarB> streaming boks?
<RoyK> vet ikke hva som finnes der ute
<RoyK> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/03/epic-uptime-achievement-can-you-beat-16-years/ <-- det her er oppetid :)
<RoyK> (eller posta jeg den tidligere?)
<IvarB> link funket ikke
<IvarB> RoyK: logitech har en internett-radio dings som kanskje passer?
<IvarB> http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=760812
<IvarB> eller denne, om wifi og forsterkeren? tyøe                                                       done      107.7 MB Rate:   0.0 /   0.0 KB Uploaded:    14.1 MB                 [   R: 0.13]
<IvarB> 18:35:47 [ RoyK] type virtuelt lydkort
<IvarB> err
<IvarB> http://www.clasohlson.com/no/Orb-MP-1-Music-Streamer,-tr%C3%A5dl%C3%B8s-lydoverf%C3%B8ring/Pr384963000
<Mathias> RoyK: en pi
<geirha> IvarB: Det var dårlig delingsrate synes jeg
<IvarB> geirha: enig
<RoyK> IvarB: funker den som et virtuelt lydkort?
<RoyK> Mathias: funker dårlig som virtuelt lydkort
<RoyK> eller finnes det en åpen løsning noe sted? har jo hjemmeserver, kunne jeg strømme lyden via den, så hadde jo det funka
<Mathias> RoyK: pulseaudio som klient, kaplqng
<Mathias> plang*
<Mathias> eller bluetooth
<RoyK> ser ut som om pulseaudio funker dårlig på mac
<IvarB> å vips så var vi på sommertid
 * IvarB-tab irc'r fra en galaxy note 10.1
<RoyK> skrytepave :)
<IvarB-tab> Hehe
<IvarB-tab> Den er ikke ny, jeg har hatt den en stund...
<IvarB-tab> Tale-gjenkjenning har blitt sykt bra
 * RoyK taster fra en 17" macbook pro med i7, men trenger ikke å skryte av det
 * IvarB-tab ser på horizon, handler om meteorer
<Malinux> Malin er helt på jordet når det gjelder data, men skryter ikke av det, eller noe sånt
#ubuntu-no 2014-03-25
<winb> Vår leverandør signere.no har detektert at du har en for gammel versjon av Java. Vennligst oppdater Java til siste versjon ved å besøke www.java.com
<winb> Jeg har siste versjon av icedtea-plugin
<winb> Hva kan jeg gjøre?
<RoyK> winb: installer windows 8
<RoyK> :D
<Dry_Lips> winb: Installere Oracle sin java
<winb> windows 8 var ett bra tips
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> winb: bankid funker jo med openjdk
<RoyK> bare å teste
<RoyK> funker faktisk fint
<RoyK> men enkelte tester av versjoner og sånt er fulle av dritt, så de tror du bruker en gammel java-versjon
<winb> funket med oracle takk Dry_Lips
#ubuntu-no 2014-03-26
<Malinux> kjører dualscreen for å se på rakettoppskytningene til Mathias på direkten
<Malinux> men nå får jeg ikke opp docken min når jeg fører musepekeren til venstre i bildetkanten
<Mathias> interessant
<Malinux> ja
<Malinux> oi, nå er du på vei inn i atmosfæren :S
<Malinux> shit
#ubuntu-no 2014-03-27
<Malinux> er det ett fett hvordan jumperene på ide-disker står når de skal kjøre raid?
<Mathias> du tenker master/slave/autoselect?
<Malinux> er raid1 jeg tenker
<Malinux> ja, det stemmer
<Malinux> er vel master/slave/cableselect det kalles?
<Mathias> bare sleng de på cableselect :p
<Malinux> sikkert like greit. Tenker å sette inn de to diskene i dag kanskje
<Mathias> mtp at en må være master, og en må være slave (afaik)
<Malinux> mhm
<Malinux> tenker at jeg i dag først og fremst skal få satt inn diskene :) og se at de dukker opp, så opprette raid 1 med de to
<Malinux> så får jeg se på måter å flytte rota over på
<Mathias> men IDE? er jo egentlig suppetregt
<Malinux> tja
<Malinux> merker man så stor forskjell på en 3.5"ide100/133-snurredisk og en sata-2-HDD 2.5" 5400rpm snurredisk
<Mathias> forhåpentligvis gjør man det :P
<Mathias> men nå må jeg stikke
<Malinux> oki
<Malinux> jeg har jo en 1TB sata-II-disk liggende, men da kan jo rota bare være som den er.
<Malinux> kanskje det er like greit. HEller kjøpe et kontrollerkort til :)
<Malinux> gjør ikke meg noe at rota er på en 2.5"HDD egentlig, men hadde vært fint å hatt den speilet
<Mathias> men om du har diskene liggende og slenge kan du sikkert bruke de
<Mathias> og ihvertfall se om det er gørrtregt
<Mathias> skader aldri å prøve
<Malinux> det kan jeg jo :)
<Malinux> sette de opp, teste de og se hva jeg får av fart
<Malinux> jeg må stikke jeg også :)
<skandix> dr0: sjekk snapchat.
<dr0> skandix: on-topic! :P
<dr0> hehe
<dr0> Ja, kod C++!
<dr0> :D
<RoyK> Malinux: eller bare bruk master/slave - cable select er jo ofte litt humørsyk
<RoyK> Mathias: heh - en 3,5"-disk klarer skjelden å mette en ATA133-buss, så selv om du får 6bps SATA, så gjør ikke det SATA noe raskere når disken er flaskehalsen
<geirha> qemu/kvm sin virtuelle diskettstasjon fungerer ikke i nyere linux-kjerner fordi driveren forventer at diskettstasjonen er gørrtreig :)
<Mathias> hihi
#ubuntu-no 2014-03-28
<IvarB> noen som har peil på xrdp her?
 * RoyK har ikke
<skandix> morn
<peruz> hello
<RoyK> hllo
<RoyK> hallo
<RoyK> norske folk her
<peruz> how are you?
<peruz> I have some question about the Saga
<peruz> maybe someone here can help.
<RoyK> peruz: why on earth do you join a norwegian channel for help?
<peruz> I figured they studied these thigns in high school
<peruz> You havent studied about the Sagas?
<peruz> Why did Gunnar turn back?
<RoyK> Malinux: ?
<peruz> Did you study those stories back in school at all?
<RoyK> 	    ada1    FAULTED     18   162     0  too many errors
<RoyK> hrmf
<Aeyoun> peruz: well, you're the one studying them now. finding the answer yourself is part of the point, isn't it?
<Aeyoun> peruz: this falls into the domain of #ubuntu-no-offtopic A language oriented channel will give you better answers.
<peruz> thanks!
<peruz> I've been studying it since I was a kid, its just one of those things I never could figure out.
#ubuntu-no 2014-03-29
<Malinux> RoyK: ? jeg er her nå
<Malinux> men nå er det jo langt pokker utpå natta
<RoyK> Malinux: tenkte mer på å kaste ut folk som ikke hadde noe her å gjøre
 * RoyK venter på +b RoyK 
<Malinux> eh, men er det ikke peruz som evt. skulle hatt +b og ikke Royk?
<RoyK> nettopp
<Malinux> jeg syntes ikke spørsmål om saga-ene er nok til å sette +b, går an å fortelle hva kanalen er først og fremst :)
<Malinux> han er på ubuntu-no-kanalene Pussig
<RoyK> spamdings?
<Malinux> kanskje
<Malinux> men er ikke han som har vært her før? Har vært en her før og spurt om sagaene også, tror jeg?
<Malinux> også hadde vi en som skulle ha ting oversatt også husker jeg. trodde først det var et engangstilfelle, men så var det jo noe hver dag :S
<peruz> dont speak norwegian unfortunately :/
<Malinux> ?
<RoyK> peruz: jaha, og hva gjør du da her?
<peruz> ...
<Malinux> Dette er jo en norsk kanal, og her er språket primært norsk
<Malinux> This is a Norwegian channel, and the spoken languge is Norwegian
<Malinux> That's why we are speaking Norwegian in the ubuntu-no-channel. Thats why they speak Swedish in the Swedish channel, and so on.
<Malinux> and this is the on topic-channel, means we are talking about Ubuntu and Linux-stuff. All non-Ubuntu-related stuff is directed to the ubuntu-no-offline-channel
<peruz> makes sense.
<peruz> I just saw my name being mentioned few times.
<Malinux> that's right. We were talking about you
<peruz> how lovely.
<RoyK> peruz: we were talking about +b for you
<peruz> oh dear.
<peruz> i highly advise against that.
<RoyK> lol
<Malinux> I argued that asking about the sagas is not a good reason for a +b
<peruz> d'accord
<peruz> I appreciate your stance.
<RoyK> peruz: og hvorfor er du på en norsk kanal?
<Malinux> but saga-talk is for #ubuntu-no-offtopic
<RoyK> Malinux: kanskje vi bare skulle snakke norsk?
<peruz> Thanks.
<Malinux> RoyK: det er jo ikke mye konstruktivt. Det går vel an å forklare han på en ok måte at det neppe er noen som er interessert i å prate om sagaene her
<Malinux> sukk.... nå får jeg ikke kontakt med nfs-sharet  på serveren med raspberry pi-en
<Malinux> men får montert på laptoppen
<Malinux> ah, derk om den opp. rebootet den og volla
<IvarB> "volla" hehe
<IvarB> Og sånn ble det ordet fornorsket også :P
#ubuntu-no 2014-03-30
<andyoslo> Noen som veit hvor Canoncial finner navnet til ubuntu releasene?
<hjd> andyoslo: kodenavnene blir annonsert av Mark Shuttleworth iallefall. Er ikke sikker på hvem som velger dem dog.
<hjd> Tror har vært mulig å sende inn forslag før, muligens fortsatt...
<andyoslo> Ok, de er jo noe spessielle, og ikke helt logiske
<andyoslo> Microsoft har jo også en del intresange kodenavn på sine produkter
<hjd> Hva mener du er ulogisk med dem? De følger jo et mønster, "adjektiv dyr" i alfabetisk rekkefølge.
<hjd> På den annen side pleier jeg jo å plukke opp minst et nytt ord hver gang de annonseres :p
<Mathias> jeg liker navngivningen :p
<Mathias> om man vet hva nyeste release heter og man har versjonsnummeret klarer man (uten nett) å finne ut hvilken versjon navnet hører til
<andyoslo> I mitt hode er det litt ulogisk, så jeg forholder meg til versjonsnummeret.
<hjd> Det er jo versjonsnummeret som er endelige navnet.
<andyoslo> Selv om noen av kodenavnene er absolutt morsome
<hjd> Kodenavnet er/var egentlig ment kun frem til utgaven blir sluppet. Siden det "ordentlige" navnet blir utifra "år.måned" blir det litt uheldig hvis de bestemte seg for det et halvt år i forveien, også viser det seg at ting blir forsinket av en eller annen grunn.
<hjd> NÃ¥ har vel det kun skjedd med 6.06, men likevel
<andyoslo> Det kan jo skje igjen
<hjd> Nemlig :)
<hjd> Og da er det greiere at de har lovet "Trusty Tahr" istedenfor 14.04 hvis den ikke kommer ut før i mai.
<andyoslo> Ja
<andyoslo> Mitt intrykk er at de fleste programvarer har en eller annen form for kodenavn før release
<andyoslo> Selv kjørte jeg en gang for mange år siden Windows Nashville
<andyoslo> Som egentlig skulle vært WIndows 96, men som aldri ble sluppet annet enn i beta
<hjd> En annen morsom historie om navn http://donmelton.com/2012/12/19/when-i-first-heard-the-name-safari/
<hjd> andyoslo: Hvordan fikk man tak i betaversjoner av Windows på den tiden?
<andyoslo> Noen kompiser hadde tilgang til diverse FTP sites og noen BBS'er hvor det jeg mistenker at utro tjenere i firmaet la ut betaversjoner
<IvarB> det var også en win95 versjon som var "strippet ned"
<IvarB> dvs. den var forbedret :)
<kjell_> noen her som har flashet android på telefonen sin før, fått problemet at ADB ikke finner telefonen uansett hva du gjør, og har løsningen? ;)
<andyoslo> Kan bare huske den berømlige 4.0.950 B versjonen av Windows 95, den første med USB støtte
<IvarB> kjell: tror det er bedre å stille det spørsmålet i f.eks. #android
<IvarB> hvis den kanalen finnes her
<IvarB> det gjør den...
<kjell_> er det samme fremgangsmåte (og problemer) om man gjør det på et annet operativsystem?
<IvarB> jeg aner ikke :)
<kjell_> forsøkte her da jeg bruker Ubuntu... :)
<Malinux> hva gjør kodenavnene til Ubuntu ulogiske?
<Malinux> altså. Hvorfor er de ulogiske?
<Malinux> JEg syntes Debian sine er litt kule, siden de bruker figurer fra Toy Story :)
<andyoslo> Man gir vell kodenavn etter noe som fasinerer enn.
<andyoslo> Jeg ville valgt kodenavn som Pripyat, Varosha, Belchite og så videre
<RoyK> Malinux: og 14.10 blir vel Uselessly Unsecure? ;)
<RoyK> Malinux: må jo være noe på U
<Mathias> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames#U
<RoyK> Unadulterated  Ugly? :D
<RoyK> Vomiting Vulture hadde jo vært flott
<Malinux> RoyK: haha :D
<Malinux> andyoslo: men hvordan skal Ubuntu velge kodenavn som fasinerer alle Ubuntu-brukere, når det varierer fra bruker til bruker, hva som fasinerer dem?
<Mathias> unwieldly uakara
<Malinux> RoyK: men problemet med Uselessly Unsecure, er at Unsecure ikke er et dyr :P Hva med Uselessly Unicorn
<RoyK> Useless Unicorn, kanskje ;)
<Mathias> unhorned unicorn, undead unicorn (er på wikien)
<RoyK> Urban Unicorn? ;)
<Malinux> ja, det hadde vært fett :D men Unicorn er vel bare et fantasidyr, utenom i Nord-Korea da
<Mathias> unhorned unicorn = hest
<Malinux> weee Urban Unicorn :) :D
<Malinux> Mathias: hahha
<Mathias> så da eksisterer det
<Malinux> ja :)
<RoyK> Malinux: i nord-korea hare de jo en gud som heter Kim Il-sung også
<Mathias> tror jeg skal se litt på youtube, så stikke til bestemor og spise og så streame et par timer ksp :p
<RoyK> http://terrengsykkel.no/ubb/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1763929&gonew=1#UNREAD <-- haha!
<Malinux> RoyK: deter jo sant
<hjd> Malinux: apropos Debian og kodenavn, Debian i seg selv er jo et fint navn http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/project-history/ch-intro.en.html#s1.2 :)
<RoyK> husker jeg gikk over til debian da redhat ble kommersialisert
<RoyK> redhat 7 var vel den siste jeg brukte, tror jeg
<RoyK> redhat/centos er fint, det, om du tåler at du ikke kan oppgradere til nye releases, og at mesteparten av de pakkene du har lyst på, ligger i ymse andre repoer
<RoyK> så "supported" blir egentlig bare teoretisk, siden man må inn med "unsupported" repoer for å gjøre noe vettugt
<Malinux> hjd: awh, det var jo veldig fint :)
<Malinux> hjd: men jeg har nok uttalt Debian feil tl nå
<Malinux> deb ee n
<hjd> Med norsk uttale blir det vel lett "debb i ann"...
<Malinux> mhm
<Malinux> dvs. jeg har uttalt det: Deb i an
 * RoyK uttaler det [d'ebian] på norsk
<RoyK> evt [d'ebien] på engelsk :P
<RoyK> eller kanskje [d'eb:ian]
<RoyK> b-en er jo lang
<Dry_Lips> Fun fact mht "Debian"
<Dry_Lips> "Debian was first announced on 16 August 1993 by Ian Murdock, who initially called the system "the Debian Linux Release". The word "Debian" was formed as a combination of the first name of his then-girlfriend Debra Lynn and his own first name."
<Malinux> søtt :)
<andyoslo> Hva gjør man da hvis man får seg ny dame? Døper om systemet til Sylvian, Karian, Marian? :-P
<RoyK> heh - de ble jo skilt i 2008 - tror nok navnet henger igjen ;)
<Malinux> ja, navnet er det samme enda, så tja. Hm, men å skille seg fra en fyr som har døpt en stor linux-distro etter seg... og deb-pakke er jo et begrep... men kanskje han var skikkelig teit også
<Malinux> driver å titter Blindpassasjer fra 1978. Hvor ble det av norsk scifi?
<Malinux> bortsett fra blindpassasjer, så er det vel stort sett bare brødrene dal som har scifi-elemneter i noen av seriene
<hjd> B. Andreas Bull-Hansen har skrevet et par bøker i nylig tid som er interessante.
<hjd> http://no.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lushons_plater er første bok i en trilogi som finner sted etter tredje verdenskrig, starter i Oslo, og beveger seg så til forskjellige steder rundt om kring i Europa
<RoyK> hjd: heh - begynte på den første og la den fra meg ganske fort. boka er jo fundamentert på fremmedfrykt og drit
<hjd> RoyK: Nja, nå er det lenge siden jeg har lest de, men er ikke helt enig der.
<hjd> Det som derimot var litt synd var at jeg synes hovedpersonen etter hvert ble veldig lik hovedpersonen i fantasy-serien han hadde fullført like før :/
<RoyK> hjd: heh - med alle pakkisene som overtar styringa og innfører sharia og voldtar de damene de vil? er ikke det fremmedfrykt?
<RoyK> regner med at Breivik leste seg opp på de bøkene
<hjd> På den andre siden så har du jo de kristne i bøkene der som stort sett er opptatt av å korsfeste andre da...
<Malinux> religion, religion
<Malinux> jeg tror vi er litt offtopic her :)
#ubuntu-no 2015-03-27
<Malinux> bug 1437286
<lubotu3> bug 1437286 in pastebinit "pastebinit on Debian don't give you paste.debian.net/id-number if username is longer than 10 characters" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1437286
<geirha> /msg greybot !sprungefunc
<Blueking> liv her ?
<RoyK> tja...
<RoyK> mer liv på #ubuntu-no-offtopic
<Blueking> har et problem :/
<Blueking> med ubuntu
<dr0> Blueking: Hva er problemet?
<Blueking> har satt opp en pc som router med ubuntu server og shorewall
<Blueking> funka perfekt i over et år
<Blueking> sist uke derimot begynte me å miste forbindelsen med nettet
<Blueking> stopper opp i routeren
<Blueking> om jeg nettforbindelse og simulerer brudd på linja med å koble fra nett kabel... og setter den inn igjen  etter noen sekunder så gjenoppretter ikke forbindelse med nettet... dog kan jeg med 'service networking restart' få opp nettet igjen
<Blueking> om jeg har ...
<Blueking> så spørsmålet er vel igrunn hva gjør networking restart som retter opp problemet  så jeg kan sjekke derfra hvor problemet ligger
<RoyK> Blueking: sjekk loggene
<RoyK> Blueking: dmesg ville vært det første jeg ville sjekka
<Blueking> er så mye som havner i loggene fra router greiene ...
<RoyK> joda, men hva?
<RoyK> !pastebin
<lubotu3> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RoyK> pastebin loggene
<RoyK> hvis du ikke veit hva du leiter etter
<Blueking> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10690287/
<Blueking> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10690462/
<Blueking> denne er jo litt snodig   har ikke denne ip adressen på lokalnettet http://paste.ubuntu.com/10690488/
<Blueking> bruker 10.25.0.x
<Blueking> RoyK ?
<Blueking> hmm finnes det en kommando som forteller en hvor mye plass det er ledig på en disk ?
<RoyK> df -h
<Blueking> ok bruker bare 28% av boot disken
<RoyK> det er jo ikke noe problem
<Blueking> jepp
<Blueking> må hente gutten
<Blueking> andre ting du vil at jeg skal paste RoyK ?
<Blueking> RoyK  denne og flere tilsvarende på andre tidspunkt inntreffer samtidig med at nettet detter ut -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10690658/
<RoyK> dmesg|pastebinit
<Blueking> alt ?
<RoyK> joda
<RoyK> skal mye til for at det er sensitive data der
<Blueking> åssen får jeg lagt hele fila der ?
<RoyK> bruk pastebinit
<RoyK> !pastebinit
<lubotu3> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Blueking> . /var/log/dmesg ja ?
<RoyK> nei
<RoyK> bare kjør "dmesg | pastebinit"
<Blueking> ikke lagt inn pakka pastebinit
<RoyK> så installer den
<Blueking> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10690685/
<RoyK> ser ut til at shorewall spammer litt der
<RoyK> prøv "pastebin /var/log/dmesg"
<Blueking> jepp
<RoyK> prøv "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg"
<RoyK> mener jeg
<Blueking> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10690694/
<RoyK> ok... - bare oppstart der
<Blueking> kern.log mener du vel ?
<Blueking> tar sin tid  med pastebinit kern.log
<Blueking> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10690713/
<Blueking> RoyK  sjekk linje 93347
<Blueking> 94347
<Blueking> så ser du et hopp fra mar 26 23:37:21  til  mar 27 06:04:41
<Blueking> kjørte da service networking restart til å få router online
<Blueking> på morgenen
<RoyK> ja - diverse Link is down-meldinger der
<Blueking> jepp
<RoyK> har du oppgradert kjerna nylig?
<Blueking> kjørte 'upgrade' for 2 dager siden.. vet ikke om kjerna ble endra... nett problem oppstod før jeg 'upgrade'
<RoyK> uname -a
<RoyK> evt ls -l /boot/|pastebinit
<Blueking> Linux stenvikrouter 3.11.0-14-generic #21-Ubuntu SMP Tue Nov 12 17:04:55 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Blueking> RoyK
<RoyK> ja?
<RoyK> 19:58 <            RoyK > evt ls -l /boot/|pastebinit
<RoyK> ls -l /boot/|pastebinit
<Blueking> pasta uname -a resultat
<RoyK> ja, ser det
<Blueking> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10690778/
<RoyK> når begynte dette problemet?
<Blueking> forrige uke
<RoyK> ok - så før oppdateringa?
<Blueking> ja
<Blueking> testa om det fiksa problemene
<RoyK> lukter maskinvarefeil
<RoyK> i beste fall en dårlig kabel eller svitsj
<Blueking> har bytta nettverks kabel
<Blueking> altibox modem gammel type  telsys cpl3
<RoyK> prøvd å restarte det?
<Blueking> jau
<RoyK> altibox har vel ikke modem, men ruter
<RoyK> trenger ikke modem for fiber :P
<Blueking> cpl3 er modem
<Blueking> ingen router funksjon på cpl3
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> altibox leverer vel fiber og intet annet?
<Blueking> jepp
<Blueking> fiber modem ;)
<RoyK> modem brukes til DSL og analoge ting
<RoyK> du modulerer/demodulerer ingenting med fiber i veggen
<RoyK> du ruter eller svitsjer
<Blueking> hva kaller en boks som ikke har dhcp server ?
<RoyK> svitsj eller bridge
<Blueking> men kun gir en ip adresse
<RoyK> svitsj eller bridge
<Blueking> og bridge da
<Blueking> ok bridge
<RoyK> hør med altibox (eller underleverandøren) om de har logger
<RoyK> tror de overvåker tinga sine med snmp
<Blueking> menmen  er ikke supermicro mobo driftsikre kort ?
<Blueking> sendte mail til altibox
<RoyK> det jeg har brukt av supermicro har vært veldig bra
<Blueking> de skrev at det ikke er noe problemer med disse boksene cpl3
<RoyK> men det skjer jo feil der også - hadde et tilfelle med en møkkaserver der leverandøren (nextron) til slutt kom og bytta alt fordi de ikke fant feilen
<Blueking> kan være noen driver issues  siden intel I210 er såpass nytt ?
<RoyK> men det var én server - har bare hatt positiv opplevelse av supermicro utover det
<Blueking> var jo nesten beta drivere på den tiden jeg satte opp router
<RoyK> Blueking: tja - når problemene begynte for ei uke siden?
<Blueking> lite tvilsomt ja
<Blueking> skal sjekke tidligere kern logger
<Blueking> men  the voice!
<Blueking> ofte online her ?  ta opp tråden en annen gang ?
<RoyK> er innom her av og til - henger normalt på #ubuntu-no-offtopic
<Mathias> åhå, har du klart å surre deg inn her? ^^
<Blueking> Mathias who ?
<Mathias> mathsterk på nb
<Blueking> joa har problemer med routern :P
<Blueking> men ikke lett å finne noen som kan rettlede meg :/
<Mathias> nettverk kan være forvirrende business
<Blueking> hmm en annen kar mener det er altibox sitt fibermodem (telsys cpl3) som kan være synderen
<RoyK> Blueking: det er ikke et modem :P
<Blueking> cut&paste fra mail jeg fikk av altibox... "Hjemmesentralen du har i dag fungerer kun som et modem og det er svært sjeldent det er feil på CPL3 som medfører slike problemer som du beskriver. For å avdekke hvor feilen ligger må du først og fremst bytte nettverkskabel. Hjelper ikke dette tester du lokal tilkobling på en datamaskin uten annet utstyr mellom. Test gjerne med flere maskiner.
<Blueking> "
<Blueking> RoyK
<RoyK> Blueking: brukerstøtte er på bærtur der - det er ikke et modem
<Blueking> hva heter boksen telsys cpl3 da?
<RoyK> aner ikke
<RoyK> hva er det du lurer på?
<Blueking> tja... egentlig er jo bare spørsmålet... er det hjemmesentralen eller pc/router problem jeg sliter med ?
<Blueking> RoyK ifølge denne -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10691231/  så ser ikke router noe feil før jeg prøver å komme meg på nett ?
<RoyK> Blueking: da må du overvåke ting bedre
<Blueking> hmm legge inn auto funksjon som detekterer at noe detter ut ?
<RoyK> eller finne feilen :P
<RoyK> kan jo være et dårlig nettkort
<RoyK> utfallene i kjerneloggen var jo sammenfallende med begge nettkort
<Blueking> pleier ikke supermicro og intel lage bra mobo/chipset ?
<Blueking> kun eth0 som faller ut jeg får logget meg på router fra lokalnettet når router mister forbindelse med nettet
<RoyK> supermicro har jeg bare gode erfaringer med
<RoyK> også intel
<RoyK> ikke så mye med broadcom
<Blueking> telsys cpl3 er jo gammel og, kan jo hende kondensatorene har begynt å tørke ut slik at spennings nivå på nettlinja blir for lav så nic får fail på connection ?
<RoyK> fullt mulig, men lite trolig
<RoyK> du får åpne og se
<RoyK> hvis lyttene har åpna seg på toppen, er det dårlig
<Blueking> en kan da ikke fysisk se om kondensatorene har tørka inn
<Blueking> kan lekke via 'beina'
<RoyK> joda
<RoyK> stort sett er det varme som knekker dem
<RoyK> og da åpner de seg på toppen
<Blueking> lyttene åpner seg når de får feil polaritet inn
<RoyK> eller blir for varme
<RoyK> polaritet øker varmen
<Blueking> sant det hehe
<RoyK> det er varme som får dem til å åpne seg
<Blueking> som å grille pølser med 230 vac
<RoyK> lekkasje ved beina er stort sett et lite problem
<RoyK> lekkasje ved beina er stort sett et lite problem
<Blueking> akkurat restarta networking igjen :P
<Blueking> datt ut akkurat nå pga router
<Blueking> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10691975/
<Blueking> og slått av alt som har med torrenting å gjøre
<Blueking> telsey kaller disse boksene for access gateway
<RoyK> Blueking: virker som linkfeil
<Blueking> RoyK som betyr ?
<RoyK> noe blipper på kabelnivå
<RoyK> eller på laget over
<RoyK> det er ikke op linklag eller nettverk
<RoyK> dette er fysiske greier
<Blueking> akkurat samme symptomene oppstår om jeg kobler fra wan kabel og setter den tilbake...  kobler seg ikke online igjen
<RoyK> wifikabelen er viktig
<Blueking> finnes ikke wifi på telsey cpl3
<RoyK> uten den kabelen funker ikke wifi - du må jo ha en usynig kabel!
<Blueking> du tuller med meg vel ?
<RoyK> selvsagt ;)
<Blueking> hehe
<Blueking> går det an å trekke noen konklusjon her ?
<Blueking> bestille ny hjemmesentral og sette denne i bridge mode
<Blueking> selv om altibox anbefalte meg å heller beholde telsey cpl3 istedenfor ny
<Blueking> RoyK ?
<RoyK> Blueking: kan ikke gjette hvor problemt ligger
<Blueking> må vel finnes metoder som gjør det enkelt å finne ut hvor problemet ligger
#ubuntu-no 2015-03-28
<RoyK> Blueking: ja, det er mange metoder
<RoyK> Blueking: man begynner med loggene
<qwebirc54548> Hei! Jeg lurer på om det er noen her som kan hjelpe meg med et problem jeg har med wifien på PCen min.
<qwebirc54548> Jeg har installert ubuntu 14.04. Installasjonsprosessen gikk kjempefint. Wifien kobla seg til uten problemer, og lastet ned alt den trengte.
<qwebirc54548> Da jeg kjørte fra maskina for første gang, kom det en beskjed om at det fantes oppdateringer jeg burde installere, så jeg gjorde dette.
<qwebirc54548> Etter oppdateringen, klarer ikke PCen å koble seg til hjemmenettverket mitt.
<qwebirc54548> Jeg synes det er merkelig. Jeg er nå koblet til wifi hotspot fra telefonen min, og det fungerer uten problemer, så det virker som at hardwaren er i orden.
<Mathias> ugh, folk som forsvinner med en gang
<Malinux> Mathias: jau, han er på ubuntu norge på facebook og får hjelpder, men ser ikke poenet med å gå inn sånn, skrive noe og så logge av med en eneste gang :)
<Malinux> denne oppskriften kan muligens virke
<Malinux> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-install-rt2870-chipset-based-usb-wireless-adapter.html
#ubuntu-no 2016-03-28
<Mathias> sb end
#ubuntu-no 2016-03-30
<Malinux> hubuntu og hanbuntu
<Snubble> sånn ...
<RoyK> snuble?
<Malinux> hei Snubble  :)
<Snubble> hallo ... der var du  :)
<Malinux> her var jeg, og der er deg, og RoyK er her også :)
<Snubble> når jeg kjørete lvs fikk jeg opp 3 instances home , root og Swap_1
<Snubble> good våken du og RoyK :D
<RoyK> Snubble: jauda
<Snubble> jeg har ikke stappet inn diskene i maskinen ennå ... må bare finne ut what damage i have done... når jeg installerte linux... :D
<Snubble> oh om det blir noen trykkleifer ...så er det fordi jeg invier et nytt tastatur :D
<Snubble> men om jeg vil flytte home over på raidet når jeg får skrudd inn diskene...det er ikke noe problem det ?
<Malinux> nei, er ikke noe problem å flytte /home siden :)
<Snubble> og kanskje utvide swap_1 med like mye som home okkuperer nuh ?
<Malinux> spørs jo hvor mye den okuperer nå da :)
<Snubble> okok.. må finne noen skruer og slikt :D
<Snubble> nå bør jeg vel egentlig strengt tatt reboote for at kontrollern skal gjenkjenne diskene? de må jo setter opp i kontrollern...
<Snubble> Perc' n må jo definere sine volum.... ?
<RoyK> Snubble: hva slags raid skal du ha?
<Snubble> tenkte på et raid 5 ...
<RoyK> hwraid? mdraid? zfs? hvor mange disker? hvilke(t) nivå(er)?
<Malinux> Snubble: man kan jo fra linux, reskanne bussene, så ikke nødvengivis sikkert du må reboote.
<Snubble> tror det må legges litt på is..ser ikke ut til at perc'n liker wd green, eller seagate baracuda LP
<Snubble> dritt
<Malinux> perc'n ?
<Snubble> japp...
<Snubble> får ikke lov til å bruke dem til noe... men jeg kan blinke caddyene da :P
<Snubble> så da setter jeg meg ned med litt jobb relaterte ting... SQL blant annet :(
<Malinux> merkelig
<Snubble> japp...
<Snubble> når jeg setter inn en seagate på 7k2 ... er den klar ..
<Snubble> mulig diskene bør bli cleared før jeg stter dem inn ?
<Malinux> dukker de opp i bios-greier ved oppstart?
<Malinux> om du skriver lsblk
<Malinux> får du de opp da?
<RoyK> Snubble: burde efunke fint
<RoyK> Snubble: hvilken perc er det? og hva slags server? og hva slags andre disker står det der?
<RoyK> perc er vel en SAS-kontroller og hvis serveren har et SAS-backplane med SAS-expander (serveren med plass til mange disker har gjerne det), så funker det fint med både SAS og SATA, men *ikke* samtidig
<RoyK> Snubble: så hva slags server?
<Snubble> 2950
<Snubble> en gammal dell
<RoyK> kjenner godt til den
<Snubble> så da står det en ssd ... som linux kjører på - og deretter 4 wd greendisker
<RoyK> http://www.dell.com/downloads/global/products/pedge/en/pe_2950_III_spec_sheet.pdf
<RoyK> den der?
<RoyK> Snubble: har du noe SAS-disker (SSD inkludert) eller er det bare SATA?
<Snubble> njei...det er en II
<Snubble> det er en ssd
<RoyK> jamenatte - er det SATA eller SAS?
<RoyK> http://www.serialstoragewire.org/Articles/2007_07/itinsights24.html <-- se figur 1
<RoyK> fnat ikke noe dataark på II, men på III er det visst støtta å blande litt (men "parene" må være like, uten at det sier meg stort)
<Snubble> sas kontroller
<RoyK> ja - jeg veit - men hva slags disker er det som henger på den?
<RoyK> ssd-er inkludert
<RoyK> er det sas eller sata?
<Snubble> sata
<RoyK> alle?
<RoyK> sjekk kontakta - se den figuren jeg posta
<Snubble> jupp... 2 sek tlf
<Snubble> back
<RoyK> sjekk du diskene?
<RoyK> (når jeg sier "disk", mener jeg også SSD-er)
<RoyK> disk == {snurredisk,ssd}
<Snubble> sas
<Snubble> interface
<RoyK> på hvilke?
<RoyK> den grønne har nok ikke sas
<RoyK> ikke barracudaen heller
<Snubble> neii og ikke ssd heller... men et sas interface fikser sata...
<RoyK> ja - veit
<Snubble> nå skal jeg clear'e en green til..og stappe den inn..
<RoyK> det jeg spurte om, var om du har noen SAS-enheter
<RoyK> ssd eller snurris
<RoyK> og skal du bruke hwraid eller blir det noe annet?
<Snubble> ingen ledige nå nei..... og ingen er i den 2950...sas og sata på samme expander funker sjeldent
<RoyK> veit
<RoyK> 17:52 <            RoyK > og skal du bruke hwraid eller blir det noe annet?
<Snubble> tenkte å bruke md... for å se om det er så bra som dere prøver å få det til å bli (hørest ut som)
<RoyK> ok, har du prøvd å finne de nye diskene i BIOSen til PERC-kontrolleren?
<Snubble> finner demm...men får bare sette dem som spare...  ?!?!
<RoyK> øh - du burde kunne lage et raid0 på hver av dem
<RoyK> har du et raid1 eller noe fra før?
<Snubble> har vel et raid0  ...tror det er hva kontrollern definere en disk som
<RoyK> du burde få legge til nye raid
<RoyK> sikker på at du er på rett plass?
<RoyK> den BIOSen der er litt forvirrende
<RoyK> Snubble: hva heter kontrolleren mer enn PERC (det er jo bare en familie med en drøss av kontrollere, av og til av forskjellige merker)
<Snubble> perc400 ...
<RoyK> finner ingen perc400
<Snubble> uansett så fant den den disken jeg strøy PT av ....men det spillte ingen rolle... vil ikke gjøre noe mer en hot spare alikevel :(
<RoyK> skal du ha en spare, bør du uansett legge til den med md
<Snubble> okei... hmm heter perc 5/i   boota igjen
<RoyK> det beste for md/zfs/btrfs/whatever er å bruke en HBA, ikke en RAID-kontroller, men igjen, har ikke vært borti å ikke få det til med raidkontroller
<Snubble> jeg må forske litt mer på dette tror jeg...kjørte vsphere 5.5 på denne før og da fant den alle diskene
<Snubble> http://www.servethehome.com/supermicro-superserver-8048b-tr4ft-4p-e7-v3-big-iron/
<Snubble> dette hadde vært noe :P
<RoyK> Snubble: jeg har satt opp noen sånne ;)
<Snubble> æææææsj... nå bare skryter du :D :D
<RoyK> dvs ikke blodtrimma som den der
<Snubble> :)
<RoyK> men siste jeg satte opp, for et års  tid siden, var en tilsvarende den der, 24x4TB disk i front. den skal få ei ny hylle om ei uke, raides om til raid1+0
<RoyK> zfs-greie
<Snubble> okei
<Snubble> raid1+0 er vel mest brukt i bigdata?
<RoyK> tja - denne tar imot 150 datastrømmer, stort sett 1080p, fra overvåkingskameraer, så det blir bittelittegranne I/O
<Snubble> :)
<RoyK> den henger ikke helt med i dag, med henholdsvis 10 og 11 disker i hver sitt  RAIDz2-VDEV (tilsvarende RAID6)
<Snubble> okei...
<Snubble> kommer vel ann på om man kunne brukt et ssd buffer av anseelig størrelse kanskje?
<RoyK> lite vits i å bruke SSD-caching når det går 500Mbps til boksen 24x7
<RoyK> det er snurrisene som blir flaskehalsen uansett hvor mye du cacher
<Snubble> aaah kontinuerlig ??!   nei da er cache liten vits i
<RoyK> ja - alt av HiOAs overvåkingskameraer går til den boksen
<Snubble> meeen dere mp jo løpe gjennom disker ... :D   når de skrives til kontinuerlig ?
<RoyK> har vel tryna én disk så langt
<RoyK> på et år
<Snubble> jøss ...ikke dårlig
<RoyK> gjetter det går en disk eller tre etter at vi henger på den nye hylla
<RoyK> disker dør gjerne de første 3, kanskje 6 månedene, men overlever de det, så kan de gå lenge
<Snubble> hvorfor det? når dere kun skal expande så blir det jo ikke nie skriving til eksisterende disker ?
<RoyK> så begynner det vel å bli litt mer feil etter 3-4 år og etter hvert verre
<Snubble> jodda
<RoyK> (tro meg på det der :D)
<Snubble> :D
<RoyK> men angående percen din - finner ikke noe om at det ikke skal være mulig å sette opp fattigmanns-jbod på den (dvs ett raid0 per disk)
<RoyK> så gjetter at du roter litt
<Snubble> det er jo nada problem å sette opp den første disken..som jeg gjorde... der er det installert kinux..men alle andre options er grået ut på de resterende 5 diskene... jeg kan 1: blinke hylle...2: sette som HS ..
<Snubble> ingen andre options er tilgjengelige...
<RoyK> da foreslår jeg http://www.ebay.com/itm/SATA-9211-8i-LSI-Internal-HBA-PCI-E-RAID-Controller-Card-SAS-6Gbps-8-Ports-/131699025244?hash=item1ea9dfa55c:g:xBYAAOSwa-dWlJrJ eller noe
<RoyK> evt se om det finnes en firmware til kortet ditt som funker litt bedre
<Malinux> Den kontrolleren funker i alle fall for meg :)
<RoyK> Malinux: og hawken
<RoyK> (og veldig mange andre)
<Snubble> om jeg skriver litt litt tullete så er det pga en trekkt tann idag,..som tok 1.5 timer.... og jeg ser rosa elefanter everywhere :D   piler med forte bak er kuult :D
<Malinux> ja, og hawken :)
<Snubble> hmm piller med......
<RoyK> piler på?
<Snubble> p i l l e r :D
<RoyK> evt kan du kjøpe den over "disk" http://www.prisjakt.no/redirect.php?prisid=536560202&ev_category=629&ev_item=527280
<RoyK> koster bare seks ganger så mye :D
<Snubble> hehe har en 3gb liggende ...trur jeg
<RoyK> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LSI-SAS-3081E-R-3Gb-s-8-Port-SATA-SAS-1068E-Host-Adapter-Controller-Card-PCI-E-/171499707727?hash=item27ee2ddd4f:g:gfkAAOSwBP9UYbjV eller noe?
<RoyK> jeg har et sånt - funker som eff
<Snubble> japp har en sånn på hylla her...
<RoyK> bare litt dumt at det ikke støtter disker > 2TB
<Snubble> åh
<Snubble> jaja er bare 1 tb disse jeg stappa inn  :)
<RoyK> da burde det funke fett
<RoyK> ikke noe raid-konfig på den kontrolleren
<Snubble> har du en god ide på hvordan jeg kan få lagt inn cal VDI på windows 2016 :D
<Snubble> heheeh
<RoyK> helst bør du flashe den me IT-firmwre
<Snubble> ja det kan jeg godt gjøre...
<Snubble> ligger bare på hylla så brukern ikke
<RoyK> aner ikke - jeg holde meg så langt unna jeg kommer fra windows
<Snubble> heheh
<RoyK> men sleng inn den og prøv igjen
<RoyK> det funker med IR-firmware også
<Snubble> will do...
<RoyK> men du mister kanskje 5% ytelse
<Malinux> Jeg kjører IR
<RoyK> iirc hverken Malinux eller hawken her har flasha opp
<RoyK> ja, ikke sant - var litt mye pes
<Malinux> ja... efi-shell
<Malinux> de kunne jo i alle fall lagt til en switch for å flashe fra IR til IT og visa versa, uten å mått gå veien om efi-shell.
<RoyK> Malinux: fra DOS, fant du noe valg for å *slette* firmwaren - ikke oppgradere den? mener det var det jeg måtte gjøre sist (for 5ish år siden) da jeg gikk fra IR til IT
<RoyK> evt fra linux
<Malinux> Om det er gode grunner til å gjøre det vanskeligere å flashe fra IT til IR og visa versa, så burde man evt. kunne overstyre med et switch, slik at man i alle fall ber om det spesifikt.
<RoyK> men kanskje litt pes nå som raidet er operativt
<Malinux> RoyK: mulig.
<Malinux> ja.
<Malinux> tror ikke de ekstra 5% er sånn voldsomt trengende. Jeg kan jo se på det neste gang jeg må ta ned serveren, og vurdere om jeg skal flashe ting igjen eller ei.
<Snubble> hmmm hva bruker dere når dere skal viritualisere i linux ?
<Malinux> kvm
<Snubble> kan dere aksellerer grafikk der og ?
<Snubble> aksellerere
<RoyK> Snubble: det er vel et ruvende *tja*
<Snubble> okei... jeg kjører div autocad ++ i hyper-v.. nå med grafikk aks...
<Snubble> funker greitt...men er begrenset av at 2012 r2 kun deler ut 256mb av video minne pr viritualisert maskin... 2016 kan du velge opp til 1 Gb .... noe jeg ogspå syns er litt lite
<RoyK> Malinux: går visst rimelig  hardt noen dager - gjetter at det er vm-ene (på et stord raid-6 - ikke helt optimalt) http://munin.malinux.no/malinux.no/black-mamba.malinux.no/diskstats_utilization/index.html
<Snubble> men kan kjøre 3d mark med 256 så det er val kanskje enough
<Snubble> vel
<Malinux> RoyK: ok. skal sjekke ut. Uansett. jeg har en ssd jeg kan bruke til caching, så får vel få tak på en sånn 5.25" til 2.5"-brønn. Evt. ha den løs frem til jeg får en sånn adapter.
<RoyK> foreslår at du holder deg til hyper-v enn så lenge
<RoyK> Malinux: mhm - den brønnen så jo smart ut
<Malinux> enig :)
<RoyK> Malinux: så får du frigitt en 3,5"-plass også
<RoyK> ...så du kan dytte inn en spare
<Malinux> men mulig jeg har på plass caching først. Også trenger jeg jo uansett flere molex-kabler også. til sata
<Malinux> ja, også får jeg en ledig 3.5"-plass
<RoyK> Malinux: tror jeg la en i sekken til deg
<Malinux> ok?
<RoyK> huska visst feil - ligger sikkert hjemme et sted
<RoyK> men ser ut til å koste en femtilapp hos Kjell & co
<RoyK> http://www.kjell.com/no/produkter/data-og-nettverk/datamaskinkomponenter/interne-kabler/sata/forgrening-sata-p38031 kanskje
<RoyK> eller en fra molex
<RoyK> http://www.kjell.com/no/produkter/data-og-nettverk/datamaskinkomponenter/interne-kabler/sata/forgrening-4-pinners-molex-til-sata-p38101
<RoyK> butikken ligger ved arkaden - fiiiin butikk :D
<RoyK> evt får du dem for $1 eller så på ebukta, men det tar jo litt tid
<Malinux> har gått forbi den.
<RoyK> fint sted å gå innom ;)
<RoyK> det er ikke store geriene, men de har veldig mye rart
<Malinux> okey. tenker en sånn sak man kobler til strømforsyninga med sata-plugger i andre enden, så man slipper så mye overganger og drit.
<RoyK> kanskje 100m2 med "butikk", mens bak disken er det hyller og skuffer overalt
<RoyK> da må du sikkert høre med komplett eller DI eller noe
<Malinux> ja.
<RoyK> hva slags strømforsyning var det igjen? corsair-noe?
<RoyK> Malinux: utrulig nok, ser det ut til å være cpu som er det som det er minst av på boksen din. du får si ifra hvis du skal oppgradere, så kan jeg kjøpe den gamle :D
<RoyK> http://www.underskrift.no/vis/5399 <-- bør signeres - seriøst
<Malinux> har jeg for lite cpu også nå?
<Malinux> ah, ja, angående TISA :S
<Malinux> RoyK: er en corsair-strømforsyning jeg har ja.
<Malinux> oppgradering av cpu, hadde jeg ikke sett for meg :)
<RoyK> såpass mye som du dytter inn på den serveren, må det jo før eller seinere skje ;)
<Malinux> men det skal vel ikke inn noe mer foreløpig tror jeg.
<Malinux> så hvor prikært er dette?! :s
<RoyK> ikke spesielt prekært
<Malinux> så bare om jeg skal inn med mer som er cpu-hungig?
<Malinux> hungrig
<Malinux> er det flere kjerner jeg trenger, eller raskere klokkefrekvens?
<Mathias> kommer an på bruket
<RoyK> Malinux: http://munin.malinux.no/malinux.no/black-mamba.malinux.no/index.html#system
<RoyK> minecraft makser ut av og til - veit ikke om det har noe å si, da
 * RoyK kan lite om minecraft
<RoyK> apache-vm-en går også litt tungt til tider, men det trenger ikke å ha noe å si
<Malinux> merker ikke at det har noe å si. Jeg og Tale er begge inne på minecraft nå :)
<Malinux> om jeg trenger flere kjerner, så sliter jeg i alle fall. Da det ser ut som quad-core er det største man får på fm2+
<Mathias> flere maskiner!
<Mathias> cluster! :D
<Malinux> Mathias: kanskje det hadde vært noe :) evt. så får jeg begrense meg
<Malinux> har ikke råd til store oppgraderinger av serveren egentlig
<RoyK> nei... ikke så trivielt å bytte sokkel på hovedkortet heller
<Mathias> hihi
<Mathias> er nok litt arbeid
<RoyK> tror kanskje at neste gang jeg skal oppgradere serveren, skal jeg se etter et brukt supermicro-hovedkort
<RoyK> gjerne noe med ipmi og sånt
<Malinux> ok
<RoyK> dvs: når maskina har tryna og står og henger med diskene i hytt og vær eller en OOPS eller kernel panic har tatt ned alt, så logger du deg på et webgrensesnitt og velger "skru av" - venter litt - og velger "skru på"
<RoyK> kanskje noe sånt http://www.ebay.com/itm/Supermicro-X8DT6-F-Motherboard-SAS-6GBPS-LSI-SYS-6016T-6F-Dual-Xeon-server-/201532446319?hash=item2eec45166f:g:vPgAAOSwFqJWn9TZ
<Malinux> der kan man i alle fall hive inn to cpu-er. den er vel kanskje avhengig av å ha i to for å virke også?
<RoyK> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SuperMicro-X7DWN-LGA-771-Socket-J-Intel-Motherboard-w-dual-E5430-CPU-Sinks-/301912474858?hash=item464b62c4ea:g:nUMAAOSw9uFW-fau
<RoyK> gamle prosessorer, men funker garantert
<RoyK> Malinux: neida, du trenger bare én
<Malinux> sansynligvis :)
<Malinux> okey
<RoyK> de nyere modellene er som regel NUMA-baserte, så du setter inn minne lokalt til hver CPU
<RoyK> så ordner OSet resten sånn at hver CPU bare bruker lokalt minne med mindre det blir nødvendig å låne litt fra naboen (som går treigere)
<Mathias> RoyK: fjernstyrt timer, hihi
<Mathias> eller en sånn kloss :p
<RoyK> Mathias: det er litt bedre med skikkelig fjernadministrasjonskort :P
<Mathias> webcam og servoer, hihi
<RoyK> Mathias: jada - men veldig kjekt med noe ferdig som virker
<Mathias> kjedelig
<RoyK> Mathias: hadde det ikke vært for at de fleste sånne systemer har blitt utvikla av neandertalere dyrka fra halvresturerte gener
<Mathias> skal vi s(kjå
<Mathias> )*
<Mathias> whoops, feil kanal
#ubuntu-no 2017-03-28
<Malinux> hva kan være galt når maskinen booter til tty1 i stedet for recovery mode når man velger recovery mode i grub?
#ubuntu-no 2017-03-29
<raidghost> RoyK: Skulle hatt et par ord med deg på PM så snart du er tilgjengelig og ikke idler.
<RoyK>  
#ubuntu-no 2017-03-31
<RoyK_Heime> tamtitam
<RoyK_Heime> ssd-caching er fint helt til ssd-en går til helvete
<Malinux> RoyK_Heime: kan du kjøre ssd-caching fra f.eks. et raid-1 med to ssd-er?
<RoyK_Heime> ja, evt droppe det
<RoyK_Heime> jeg fikk opp poolen igjen uten ssd - funker fint - trenger jo ikke noe særlig caching der likevel
<Malinux> da er det kanskje like greit å droppe ssd-cachingen i det tilfellet
<AndyOslo> Tror jeg sliter med en råtten ssd her også, en maskin her med ssd bruker lenger tid på å boote enn en annen maskin med en gammal snurris
<RoyK> hehe - skrot installasjonen, kjør en grundig test på den og skaff noe nytt i stedet hvis ikke det løser seg
<RoyK> dvs, først kan du jo prøve å kjøre fstrim
<RoyK> er det ext4?
<RoyK> ssd-er som fragmenteres blir suppetreige
<RoyK> jevnlig bruk av fstrim løser som regel det problemet
<RoyK> evt å montere filsystemet med opsjonen "trim", men det er omdiskutert om det egentlig er bedre enn å bare kjøre fstrim i blant
<AndyOslo> Hehe, skrota en noe misshandla Ubuntu 17.04 i går og la inn Mint 18.1, det hjalp noe
<AndyOslo> Og kjørte en fstrim nå og reboota, nå er det brukbar hastighet
<RoyK> fstrim kan cronnes opp
<RoyK> evt bare kjøres en gang i uka eller noe, avhengig av hvor full disken er
<RoyK> fulle disker er generelt treige uansett
<AndyOslo> Er en 128G sak og jeg tror ikke je har vært under 30G ledig plass der
<RoyK> burde jo holde fint
<RoyK> men kan jo hende den er dårlig
<RoyK> hva slags?
<RoyK> ssd-er dør jo de også, for å si det sånn
<AndyOslo> Er en OCZ-Agility 3
<AndyOslo> Ja, veit jo litt om ssder som dauer, serveren hadde jo en
<AndyOslo> Men ryker den, så blir det nok snurrings på den maskina en stund
<RoyK> den der? https://www.cnet.com/products/ocz-agility-3/review/
<RoyK> virker litt gammel, da ;)
<AndyOslo> RoyK: Ja, modellen er gammal, tror jeg tok i bruk min rundt 2014
<AndyOslo> Men har ikke råd til å fornye ting bare fordi produsentene kommer med noe bedere
<AndyOslo> Maskina jeg bruker er jo fra 2011 eller 2012
<RoyK> jeg mente ikke at du skulle oppgradere i eninga
<RoyK> bare at når en ssd er seks år eller noe, så er det kanskje på tide med noe nytt, siden ting gjerne dør etter den alderen
<RoyK> ikke alt, da, men generelt er 5+ år ganske mye
<RoyK> og nærmer det seg de 10, så begynner det å bli veldig mye
<AndyOslo> Kjører stort sett ting til det havarerer jeg
<RoyK> joda - jeg også
<RoyK> jamfør nevnte server ;)
#ubuntu-no 2017-04-01
<raidghost> Noen som kan si meg hvorfor ubuntu på laptopen min plutselig blir sånn uten noe videre: https://scontent-arn2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t34.0-12/17758048_10158456189045652_935381086_n.jpg?oh=9c799af927dce23f834fbe4e5d77317f&oe=58E28D00
<geirha> Det må nå være en feil med skjermkortdriveren
<RoyK> https://m.xkcd.com/1814/
<Malinux> RoyK: :p
#ubuntu-no 2017-04-02
<raidghost> RoyK: Eg har et raid som trulig går dundas. Anledning prøve hjelpe meg å redde det?
<RoyK> kan prøve
<raidghost> Jeg har en tmxu kjørende på maskinen. Så om du tar å attache der så hadde det vært fint.
<raidghost> Sendt deg PM
<raidghost> RoyK: Pm sendt;)
#ubuntu-no 2018-03-30
<RoyK> shazzr: fillete nettforbindelse eller noe? ;)
<shazzr> RoyK: Hur så? Skulle ikkje tru det men...
<RoyK> shazzr: så http://paste.debian.net/1017768/
#ubuntu-no 2018-03-31
<shazzr> RoyK_Heime: Berre sleit med å få irsssi til å fungere....mangla nokre semikolon og komma.
<RoyK> ok
